# Curly Girl vs. Tightly Curly method



## HanaKuroi (Feb 22, 2012)

Have any of you ladies tried both? Is there a big difference between the two? Which method do you recommend?


----------



## ZLUVSNEWZEE (Feb 22, 2012)

BUMPING, I WANT TO KNOW TOO BEFORE I GIVE UP ON MY TRANSITION


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 22, 2012)

What's the difference?


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 22, 2012)

Well you could easily use both.

The curly girl method in a nutshell is just not using silicones and sulphate shampoo.

Tightly curly doesn't suggest using silicones or harsh shampoos either. 

The only difference is that tightly curly uses just conditioner to style and includes washing and styling only once a week.

While a lot of people on the curly girl method also use styling creams, gels, etc to style and they also co-wash (conditioner wash) their hair and only cleanse it when they need to.

ETA: Oops Tightly Curly does suggest some silicone conditioners, but they still have overall good ingredients.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 22, 2012)

DaiseeDay I think I will try a modified version of this. If I still use stylers can you still achieve the clumping?

I use ctdg and oyin hair dew. No gels though.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Feb 22, 2012)

I've tried both. They're very similar to me.  I don't detect any difference except that tightly curly doesn't eschew the use of sulfates and cones.  Also, if you have "tight" curls or what CG method calls "fractal curls" then they also suggest leaving the conditioner in, but as a pp said, use gels and other things to define curls.  My reggie right now consists of co-washing using a leave-in (not a rinse out as a leave in) and a styler.  I love the results and they are better than what I had with just leaving in the conditioner.  That said, both methods do a great job defining curls and I have to say, I really don't have any issues with detangling since using either method.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 23, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> Well you could easily use both.
> 
> The curly girl method in a nutshell is just not using silicones and sulphate shampoo.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, also the Tightly Curly method recommends silicone based conditioners for those curly heads that love silicones---some hairtypes actually do well with it. Curly Girl doesn't suggest silicones at all.

Also Curly Girl suggest using fingers only or wide tooth comb to detangle, and with the Tightly Curly method you can use a denman brush. Curly Girl method is against the use of brushes since it causes more frizz and breakage.

Tightly Curly recommends using lots of conditioner to style your hair, Curly Girl recommends leaving a small amount of conditioner after your final rinse and then using any styling aid if needed.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 23, 2012)

I have tried both and they are similar, but the outcome for me was entirely different:

*Tightly Curly: * I used a denman and brushed through my hair with lots of conditioner in it and then let it dry. You can either use conditioner with or without silicones. I did not like that this method it left my curls displaced and oddly shapped. My hair curls in ringlets and I got these fat wierd looking clumps. UMMM NO! And this method causes way too much shrinkage. I like my natural curls better than the wierd curls this method gave me! 

*Curly Girl:*  This method advocates no poo or low poo and using conditioner as a leave in but only combing or brushing with your fingers. I bought this book and this changed the way I styled my hair. I saw a major difference the first time. A few things:

1. I had a frizzy patch in the front that kind of waved and frizzed instead of curled. It was annoying because once I went natural I wanted to wear my hair out some! Please keep in mind that I thought this hair was heat damaged two years ago, so I used a very minimal amount of heat while I grew my hair out and it started to get more of a pattern, but still frizzy. I stopped using a brush to smooth my hair back and a few days later, this hair is not frizzing and is curling. 

2. The first time I did this I did scrunch like she says to in the book with loads of conditioner in my hair, however this caused a ton of shrinkage that I usually don't have. So I modified that a little. I do scrunch, but minimally and I just apply the conditioner to my hair and run it throught with my fingers. 

3. I was a little concerned with the amount of conditioner she advocates leaving in you hair, but it has been working and I squeeze out any excess. The theory is to supply your hair with a lot of conditoner and it will absorb what it needs. And I find my hair is not hard to get "wet" anymore. So before I started this method, I would stand under the shower longer because my hair took a while to feel wet. But this keep my hair moisturized and it gets "wet" fast. 

I hope this was helpful. I found a ton of info on the web, but I still found buying the book to be so informative and helpful. Not to mention she really adores curls of all types and wants you to love your curls which is inspiring to me!

This was just my experience I will add!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 23, 2012)

NikkiGirl said:
			
		

> I have tried both and they are similar, but the outcome for me was entirely different:
> 
> Tightly Curly:  I used a denman and brushed through my hair with lots of conditioner in it and then let it dry. You can either use conditioner with or without silicones. I did not like that this method it left my curls displaced and oddly shapped. My hair curls in ringlets and I got these fat wierd looking clumps. UMMM NO! And this method causes way too much shrinkage. I like my natural curls better than the wierd curls this method gave me!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much. I will buy the curly girl book. The denman caused lots of breakage and ripped out my hair. I was in denial over it. I finger detangle and smooth only now. The denman use in the other method had me leery. NikkiGirl


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 23, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I agree, also the Tightly Curly method recommends silicone based conditioners for those curly heads that love silicones---so hairtypes actually do well with it.  Curly Girl doesn't suggest silicones at all.
> 
> Also Curly Girl suggest using fingers only or wide tooth comb to detangle, and with the Tightly Curly method you can use a denman brush.  Curly Girl method is against the use of brushes since it causes more frizz and breakage.
> 
> Tightly Curly recommends using lots of conditioner to style your hair, *Curly Girl recommends leaving a small amount of conditioner after your final rinse and than using any styling aid if needed*.




I think this might be were I am going wrong...using too much conditioner. My hair felt kinda stiff this time after I did it and my twists didn't look the way I like for them too. I didn't use any gel either. Just twisted after the conditioner. I had never hear of Tightly Curly til this thread hahahaha..so much out there to figure out on natural hair.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 23, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I think this might be were I am going wrong...using too much conditioner. My hair felt kinda stiff this time after I did it and my twists didn't look the way I like for them too. I didn't use any gel either. Just twisted after the conditioner. I had never hear of Tightly Curly til this thread hahahaha..so much out there to figure out on natural hair.


 
*Frisky*, unless your hair loves lots of conditioner left on after your co-wash, then it's best to rinse, but leave a little conditioner on if possible.  I find that my hair doesn't like tons of conditioner left on, it gets stiff.  Perhaps once my hair becomes more moisturized then I can use conditioner only.

As for my experience, my hair is really thriving with the Curly Girl Method---it's been almost or right at 2 months and I notice a huge difference in my hair.

The Tightly Curly method, no matter what conditioner I used, didn't do my hair any justice whatsoever.  My hair didn't like the massive amounts of conditioner, and my hair always looked dull/ashy afterwards.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 23, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> *Frisky*, unless your hair loves lots of conditioner left on after your co-wash, then it's best to rinse, but leave a little conditioner on if possible.  I find that my hair doesn't like tons of conditioner left on, it gets stiff.  Perhaps once my hair becomes more moisturized then I can use conditioner only.
> 
> As for my experience, my hair is really thriving with the Curly Girl Method---it's been almost or right at 2 months and I notice a huge difference in my hair.
> 
> The Tightly Curly method, no matter what conditioner I used, didn't do my hair any justice whatsoever. * My hair didn't like the massive amounts of conditioner, and my hair always looked dull/ashy afterwards.*



I have that issue with rinse out conditioners.  My hair likes the conditioner, but it does look dull.  I can't find a rise out that I can use as a leave in...


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2012)

This thread is very informative. I didn't know there was a difference. I definitely want to try these as soon as spring comes in. I have a feeling tightly curly might be better for me but looking forward to giving them both a try.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 23, 2012)

Save your money on buying the curly girl book, lol. This thread pretty much tells you what to do/use.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 23, 2012)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Save your money on buying the curly girl book, lol. This thread pretty much tells you what to do/use.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Agree.  I've also seen them at used book stores and libraries.  The book has been around long enough that there are some used copies out there.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2012)

NikkiGirl ~~HoneyComb~~:  I really want to do full curly girl and drop the comb/brush, but my hair get SO tangled and snarled I feel like if I keep no-poo washing & conditioning it without fully detangling, I will eventually have a matted mess on my head. 

How do you keep on top of tangles?erplexed  If I stop using the brush/comb, will my hair be able to easily be finger combed after a while?  I am full curly girl right now with the exception of me using a detangler tool (wide tooth comb, brush) in the shower.

Like Nikki, I have a patch (mine is 4a) right in the front of my hair that won't curl and just frizzes and I thought it was damaged, so I cut bangs 2 years ago and have kept them cut, so it's not heat damage or scab hair, which is what i originally thought when I first Bc'd.  I just really want it to behave if it can


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 23, 2012)

FindingMe - I totally hear you on that.  I have a lock that I've been picking apart for days now due to my lack of combing.  I thought finger detangling was enough, but its not, at least how I've been doing it. 

My curl pattern is such it clumps together like ramen noodles, and I think the strands get locked together.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 23, 2012)

I detangle in the shower with  oil/conditioner mix most of the time. I let the water pressure detangle and remove leftover sheds I may have missed Sometimes I will dry detangle with with my fingers. I think it depends on how you wear your hair everyday. I wear my hair in braidouts or braidout tucked buns usually. I rebraid in four sections at night m/s and tuck the braids under. I don't wear styles that tangle my hair. I am natural 4 something.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 23, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> @ NikkiGirl @ ~~HoneyComb~~: I really want to do full curly girl and drop the comb/brush, but my hair get SO tangled and snarled I feel like if I keep no-poo washing & conditioning it without fully detangling, I will eventually have a matted mess on my head.
> 
> How do you keep on top of tangles?erplexed If I stop using the brush/comb, will my hair be able to easily be finger combed after a while? I am full curly girl right now with the exception of me using a detangler tool (wide tooth comb, brush) in the shower.
> 
> Like Nikki, I have a patch (mine is 4a) right in the front of my hair that won't curl and just frizzes and I thought it was damaged, so I cut bangs 2 years ago and have kept them cut, so it's not heat damage or scab hair, which is what i originally thought when I first Bc'd. I just really want it to behave if it can


 
@FindingMe I had the same reservations as you because my hair tangles very easy, but I really wanted to let the denman go and see if my hair could benefit from it.

The first couple of washings it took me almost an hour to detangle, with the denman it was just 15-20 minutes. The more I do it, the easier it gets and the less shed hairs I have. I use a combination of my fingers and wide tooth comb. Also, I do like @HanaKuroi and make sure I coat my hair heavily with conditioner, let the water from the shower acts as a detangler to help with the shed hairs. Also the past couple of washings, I've put my hair in several twists and do each section separately. Once I get out of the shower I take one section at a time, spritz thoroughly and get more shed hairs out of each section if there are still more. After that, I put my product on the section and retwist for a twistout.

My curls are more clumped together, which helps to alleviate that frizzy look of trying to have each strand separated. 

The next time I detangle, I'm going to use a fine tooth comb after I feel I've detangled enough with the widetooth and see what happens.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Feb 23, 2012)

FindingMe said:
			
		

> NikkiGirl ~~HoneyComb~~:  I really want to do full curly girl and drop the comb/brush, but my hair get SO tangled and snarled I feel like if I keep no-poo washing & conditioning it without fully detangling, I will eventually have a matted mess on my head.
> 
> How do you keep on top of tangles?erplexed  If I stop using the brush/comb, will my hair be able to easily be finger combed after a while?  I am full curly girl right now with the exception of me using a detangler tool (wide tooth comb, brush) in the shower.
> 
> Like Nikki, I have a patch (mine is 4a) right in the front of my hair that won't curl and just frizzes and I thought it was damaged, so I cut bangs 2 years ago and have kept them cut, so it's not heat damage or scab hair, which is what i originally thought when I first Bc'd.  I just really want it to behave if it can



I CG, and I detangle every weekend, under running water, in the shower. Do what works for you.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> @FindingMe I had the same reservations as you because my hair tangles very easy, but I really wanted to let the denman go and see if my hair could benefit from it.
> 
> The first couple of washings it took me almost an hour to detangle, with the denman it was just 15-20 minutes. The more I do it, the easier it gets and the less shed hairs I have. I use a combination of my fingers and wide tooth comb. Also, I do like @HanaKuroi and make sure I coat my hair heavily with conditioner, let the water from the shower acts as a detangler to help with the shed hairs. Also the past couple of washings, I've put my hair in several twists and do each section separately. Once I get out of the shower I take one section at a time, spritz thoroughly and get more shed hairs out of each section if there are still more. After that, I put my product on the section and retwist for a twistout.
> 
> ...



~~HoneyComb~~: OMG.  1 hour to detangle?  I don't have that to spare on a every other day/daily basis.  *How often do you detangle then with both combs*?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 23, 2012)

A couple of questions:

1. What conditioners are you ladies using?
2. Are you putting anything else besides conditioners?
3. What do you do about build up if you get it?

Thanks!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 23, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> @ ~~HoneyComb~~: OMG. 1 hour to detangle? I don't have that to spare on a every other day/daily basis. *How often do you detangle then with both combs*?


 
Yes, FindingMe, I was beyond frustrated, but I was determined to do this.  I've now got my detangling sessions down to 1/2 hr, which is still longer than I want to do it, but much better than when I started.  When I first started it seemed like it took forever to get the shed hair out.

Another thing that I realize with my hair is that, if I wear a wash n go, I better be prepared to cowash daily because my hair at it's current length will not go longer than a day in that style....tried it, didn't work.  So I do twistouts only, no wash n gos for me that's asking for trouble.

I haven't tried the fine tooth comb yet, I want to try it my next detangle day.

I detangle once a week when I cowash.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 23, 2012)

Serenity_Peace said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. What conditioners are you ladies using?
> 2. Are you putting anything else besides conditioners?
> ...


 
Serenity_Peace
I use Suave Tropical Coconut and Tresemme Conditioner (the silicone free one)

I use styling gels after I cowash.

The gels I currently use do not cause buildup no matter how much I use.  I can use a little daily for a week and I get no buildup whatsoever.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 23, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~:  Thanks, sis.  I think I could probably try once a week detangling - like on the weekends, but I *know* my hair is gonna be ratty during that week while I'm co-washing/wearing WnGs

ETA:  How often do you wash with CG method when you do the twist-outs?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 23, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> @ ~~HoneyComb~~: Thanks, sis. I think I could probably try once a week detangling - like on the weekends, but I *know* my hair is gonna be ratty during that week while I'm co-washing/wearing WnGs


 
FindingMe you're welcome, but please know that in the beginning it takes a lot of patience, and the first few weeks your hair could look worse before it looks better (the book says it takes about 6 weeks to notice a difference), but hang in there, it does get better as long as you are consistent and use the correct hair products


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> @NikkiGirl @~~HoneyComb~~: I really want to do full curly girl and drop the comb/brush, but my hair get SO tangled and snarled I feel like if I keep no-poo washing & conditioning it without fully detangling, I will eventually have a matted mess on my head.
> 
> How do you keep on top of tangles?erplexed If I stop using the brush/comb, will my hair be able to easily be finger combed after a while? I am full curly girl right now with the exception of me using a detangler tool (wide tooth comb, brush) in the shower.
> 
> Like Nikki, I have a patch (mine is 4a) right in the front of my hair that won't curl and just frizzes and I thought it was damaged, so I cut bangs 2 years ago and have kept them cut, so it's not heat damage or scab hair, which is what i originally thought when I first Bc'd. I just really want it to behave if it can


 
I detangle with conditioner in the shower by finger combing. I honestly don't get that many tangles. The most I remember getting tangles is when I was transitioning and my hair was a beast to detangle right at the line of demarcation. So I remember when I BCed I was so happy that I didn't have to deal with the tangles anymore. 

You can always modify the CG some and use a wide tooth comb to detangle evey week to couple of weeks and then finger comb more often. For instance, I co-wash literally every day or every other day but I don't detangle everyday. Since I just cut my hair, I am wearing more protective styles and I am putting my hair up a lot so I don't think it matters and my hair doesn't mat. I would just modify to do what works best for you. 

Oh, what helped with my frizzy patch in front was using conditioner and not combing or brushing it at all. It dries with a curl pattern now that is soft. Earlier this week, I did a sleek side pony and for shame I used a brush to smooth down because I wanted it to be really sleek with waves, anyway when I washed my hair the front was frizzy again. After a couple of washes it reverted. I think that hair is just delicate and has to be handled with care. So why don't you use the denman/wide tooth in the places that you don't have problems with and don't use the brush/wide tooth on the frizzy part you are trying to baby back to life. 

I am sorry this is so long-winded.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Serenity_Peace said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1. What conditioners are you ladies using?
> 2. Are you putting anything else besides conditioners?
> ...


 
1. I am using Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in. I just tried Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine(new formula with no silicones) and I don't know how I like that yet. I co-wash daily to every two days so I try to use inexpensive conditioner for this so I don't spend too much. 

2. If I am ponytailing like I am most of the time I put grapeseed oil on top of the conditioner. If I am wearing a wash n go (weekends only) I use Deva Angel gel on top of the conditioner. It can dry a little hard sometimes, but I use a heavy hand. But once dry I use the grapeseed oil to scrunch out any crunch and leave a good shine. 

3. I don't really get build up. I have only been doing this method for a few weeks, so I honestly don't know yet. 

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

This may be a silly question but just wanting to make sure. I know many of those using these methods do wash and gos. But does either method advocate styling in any particular way or can I do the method and then just bun my hair up or put it in flat twists? tia


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 24, 2012)

@NikkiGirl;  Girl, No that response was what I needed.  I think I will try and baby that front section and not comb or brush it.  I noticed when I got my deva cut and she didn't use a comb or bush, the front of my hair curled a bit more instead of the frizz.  I couldn't duplicate it the next WnG and it frizzed.  Maybe because I am using a brush on my hair.  I am going to try and do WnG's using good products and really try and finger detangle and see where that gets me.  Already doing strict CG for the last 2 weeks has put more moisture in my hair




faithVA said:


> This may be a silly question but just wanting to make sure. I know many of those using these methods do wash and gos. But does either method advocate styling in any particular way or can I do the method and then just bun my hair up or put it in flat twists? tia



faithVA: I think true CG advocates WnGs and Tightly Curly does, too.  TC does tell you to loosely braid or put your hair up at night to preserve the style for a few days.  I think the true expectation with CG is that you wet your hair pretty much everyday.  Ladies correct me if I'm wrong.  I think Honeycomb does CG and does twist outs and NikkiGirl does buns/ponies a lot she said.  I think you can do whatever you like.  I personally am attempting to perfect WnGs for my hair using strict CG.  I am even using her products.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> @@NikkiGirl; Girl, No that response was what I needed.  I think I will try and baby that front section and not comb or brush it. I noticed when I got my deva cut and she didn't use a comb or bush, the front of my hair curled a bit more instead of the frizz. I couldn't duplicate it the next WnG and it frizzed. Maybe because I am using a brush on my hair. I am going to try and do WnG's using good products and really try and finger detangle and see where that gets me. Already doing strict CG for the last 2 weeks has put more moisture in my hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. I don't have WNG hair I don't care how much conditioner I put on it. So I was hoping I could try one of these methods and just put my hair up.


----------



## Dee_33 (Feb 24, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> @Serenity_Peace
> I use Suave Tropical Coconut and Tresemme Conditioner (the silicone free one)
> 
> I use styling gels after I cowash.
> ...


 
~~HoneyComb~~ what gel are you using?

Thanks


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I don't have WNG hair I don't care how much conditioner I put on it. So I was hoping I could try one of these methods and just put my hair up.



I normally do twist outs. I did do a WashNGo last week for the first time pretty much since my BC and it actually looked half way decent hahaha...I only got 2 day hair out of it though but I was surprised how different my hair looked and reacted compared to 9 months or so ago.


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 24, 2012)

luving me said:


> ~~HoneyComb~~ what gel are you using?
> 
> Thanks



I think she uses Long Aid Activator Gel.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 24, 2012)

luving me said:


> @ ~~HoneyComb~~ what gel are you using?
> 
> Thanks


 
luving me



*Frisky* is right that I use Long Aid Curl Activator gel it has glycerin which works well for my hair during the cooler months, I layer it with Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic stimulator. The curly magic has no glycerin and it's also free of parabins and silicones.  I layer the two gels---the Long Aid Curl activator moistures and the Curly Magic gives awesome definition.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> This may be a silly question but just wanting to make sure. I know many of those using these methods do wash and gos. But does either method advocate styling in any particular way or can I do the method and then just bun my hair up or put it in flat twists? tia


 
faithVA
I think you can do whatever you want to do with your hair as long as you practice the basic principles.  As FindingMe stated, I do twistouts because my hair at this length doesn't do well with wash n gos unless I cowash daily and I don't like to do that


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 24, 2012)

NikkiGirl said:


> Oh, what helped with my frizzy patch in front was using conditioner and not combing or brushing it at all..


 
I have a frizzy patch too that no matter how much gel I put on it, it frizzes.  

That patch is looking so much better, not completely frizz free, but it's getting more defined and blending in nicely with the rest of my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Frisky and HoneyComb. I am definitely going to give this a try.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been tempted to try the CG method for a while now, I'm just wondering about any modifications I'd have to make. I think for the summer I'll follow the CG method closely, it seems the most sensible thing to do for my hair.  

May I ask you ladies following CG: do you still DC? Is there anything within the CG method about retaining a protein-moisture balance? I totally get the broad guidelines of CG, just wondering about little things like this. 

TIA for any help.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 26, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I have a frizzy patch too that no matter how much gel I put on it, it frizzes.
> 
> That patch is looking so much better, not completely frizz free, but it's getting more defined and blending in nicely with the rest of my hair.



NikkiGirl ~~HoneyComb~~:  Just wanted to say thanks and  for the advice.  I did CG yesterday with all Devacare products and did *not* use anything other than my finger to detangle and OMG, I have curls and waves on the canopy and in the front where it is always frizzy!!!!  This is the best WnG i have *EVER* done.  Last night, I put it up in a pineapple via locsoc for bed and then took it down in the am and sprayed the underside that was mashed flat with water and diffused it dry in 5 min and was off to church!  HOLLA!    I am SO happy right now.


----------



## aviddiva77 (Feb 26, 2012)

when I first started my HHJ I tried the tightly curly method and I am curious. Is anyone 4b and have it work? My hair ended up more damaged cuz my hair would curl on itself and create tangles.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 26, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> @ NikkiGirl @ ~~HoneyComb~~: Just wanted to say thanks and  for the advice. I did CG yesterday with all Devacare products and did *not* use anything other than my finger to detangle and OMG, I have curls and waves on the canopy and in the front where it is always frizzy!!!! This is the best WnG i have *EVER* done. Last night, I put it up in a pineapple via locsoc for bed and then took it down in the am and sprayed the underside that was mashed flat with water and diffused it dry in 5 min and was off to church! HOLLA!  I am SO happy right now.


 
FindingMe that is wonderful!!!   You're one of the fortunate ones that don't have to wait 6 weeks to see a difference 

How long did it take you to detangle?  Fingercombing/wide tooth combing  really preserve the curl and minimizes the frizz.  Wish I had tried this years ago, but I didn't have the patience and thought that my denman was just as good.


----------



## NikkiGirl (Feb 26, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> NikkiGirl ~~HoneyComb~~:  Just wanted to say thanks and  for the advice.  I did CG yesterday with all Devacare products and did *not* use anything other than my finger to detangle and OMG, I have curls and waves on the canopy and in the front where it is always frizzy!!!!  This is the best WnG i have *EVER* done.  Last night, I put it up in a pineapple via locsoc for bed and then took it down in the am and sprayed the underside that was mashed flat with water and diffused it dry in 5 min and was off to church!  HOLLA!    I am SO happy right now.



I am so happy for you! It feels so good to find something that just works!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 26, 2012)

I've gone completely CG. I realize I was modified CG before: I used a CV poo bar and didn't use a styler, but still avoided cones, sulfates etc. Anyhow, I co-washed for the first time today and it was great; I felt like I didn't have to add as much moisturizer; to my thick head that's a miracle. I think CG is right for me simply because I want to embrace the curls given to me and be very free-spirited about it. Anyhow, sorry to keep dragging on. 

Curls: My hair curled up great for the most part-it normally does-but I've got troubled patches. I'm wondering if my back area seems so...undefined because I don't use a mirror when doing the back of my head and maybe I need to pay more attention? Or perhaps that part of my hair just doesn't want to curl up...yet, at least. I'm gonna attach some pictures. I'm hoping this is the phase of "hair looking worse" and that it improves in the coming month. :/


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2012)

I've decided to try the tightly curly method. I'm not really expecting curls but if I can improve the moisture of my hair that would be a plus. I'm just going to cowash 1x during the week though and then DC on the weekends. I bought a bottle of Natures Gate conditioner to Cowash with and will also use AO White Camellia. I will DC with AO GPB.

Sunday I DCd with AO GPB rinsed. Then I used a Black Seed Oil conditoner I bought from an expo. And I twisted it up. My hair looked terrible 

This morning I wet my hair and reapplied the conditioner. I had to put some oil on my hair and my ends though. I would have just looked like a porcupine.

So hoping to cowash on Wednesday or Thursday. And then bun it up.

We will see how this goes.  

I am open to any suggestions that may help.


----------



## greenandchic (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't wait to see how it goes, faithVA.  For me its a matter of do finding a conditioner that won't make my hair look dull.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I've decided to try the tightly curly method. I'm not really expecting curls but if I can improve the moisture of my hair that would be a plus. I'm just going to cowash 1x during the week though and then DC on the weekends. I bought a bottle of Natures Gate conditioner to Cowash with and will also use AO White Camellia. I will DC with AO GPB.
> 
> Sunday I DCd with AO GPB rinsed. Then I used a Black Seed Oil conditoner I bought from an expo. And I twisted it up. My hair looked terrible
> 
> ...


 
faithVA it might just be that you won't notice a difference until you've been doing it a while.  Like I mentioned earlier my hair was a mess the first few weeks, but I was determined to stick it out until the 6-week mark and by that time you'll get the hang of it and see an improvement in your hair.

Right now, I can't do conditioner only, I have to use a gel afterwards.  I am hoping however that over time the condition of my hair will improve so much that I can get away with only a good conditioner and still have the shine and frizz free hair that I get with gel.



greenandchic said:


> I can't wait to see how it goes, @ faithVA. For me its a matter of do finding a conditioner that won't make my hair look dull.


 
I'm hoping to find a conditioner that I can leave in that doesn't make my hair look dull either, so far no luck.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2012)

I went to her site and read some more. I am definitely not leaving enough conditioner in. 

I will try to remember the steps:
Cleanse, Condition, Comb, Define, Dry, Protect and Refresh

I think you ladies are right. It will take me several weeks to get use to the process, figure out what works for me and then perfect it. 

Because I don't wear my hair out that much, I can live with the dullness for a bit. I would love to see the moisture level in my hair improve though.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I went to her site and read some more. I am definitely not leaving enough conditioner in.
> 
> I will try to remember the steps:
> Cleanse, Condition, Comb, Define, Dry, Protect and Refresh
> ...



greenandchic:  I dunno about other conditioners, but Deva One Condition doesn't leave my hair too dull.  My bottom layer 3c curls are super shiny.  

Also, DevaCurls has  product called Mirror Curls and it's like a silicone (pump bottle) but it's silicone free.  I use 1-2 pumps on my whole head to add a little shine.  It feels kinda like Sabino Moisture Bloc, but washes away easily.  It also removes all of the gel cast from the An-Gel I use, so my hair is completely soft and fluffy after I scrunch it in.  No hard spots anywhere, but not greasy either.  It works well for me, but then again, I am using ONLY Deva products, so I may be getting some benefit there from using only one product line.

faithVA:  Good luck!  With CG, I haven't really figured out how to incorporate oils in my WnG hair other than on completely dry to add a little shine and in my DCs.  I don't know how it would affect how the WnG looked.  Let us know how it works out. 

NikkiGirl: I can't believe how much of a difference not combing/brushing made on the front of my hair.  I just can't believe it.

~~HoneyComb~~:  I am on week three of strict CG, using Deva products only.  I am hoping that I will still see incremental improvement as I go.  Detangling: After all that fuss I put out, I am ashamed to say it took me all of five (maybe 7) minutes to pull apart tangles and finger comb from underneath through my hair  I just finger combed all the way around and then raked slowly through the top with my fingers in kinda a claw shape, if that makes sense, and if I got stuck, I would stop and pull apart the tangle and keep going until I pretty much could rake through from underneath and on the top without a whole lotta stops.  I actually got a few long sheds that way.  I was completely surprised.

MaraWithLove:  My trouble spots like that in the back of my head started clumping and coiling more when I started adding more product specifically to those areas.  I part my hair down the middle in the back with my fingers, add conditioner on both sides, go about an inch over, part my hair, add conditioner and keep doing that until I have reached the sides.  I only do that for the conditioner.  With the gel, I just kind of scrunch into my hair all over without separating.  For me, I think bc I couldn't see it, I wasn't adding as much product as I was to the front and sides.  And it is the driest already bc it is the most exposed, so mine def loved the extra tlc


Sorry to ramble, ya'll, but I am so excited that this is working for me.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 28, 2012)

FindingMe Thanks so much, no need to apologize for rambling; you've just helped our learning experiences and hair journeys! Gracias! ^.^


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 28, 2012)

I am going to try a mixed up curly/tightly method on my bangs only for a while. I want to experiment before I do my whole head. Going to use cj smoothing conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not quite ready to do this full on  But I did cowash tonight with Nature Gate's Chamomile conditioner. But I decided I want to use up my stash first before going off on this tangent. So I just overdosed my hair with Shea Moisture Milk. I still have a half bottle of this to use up. And then I put in 2 strand twists. From the tightly curly web page, 2 strand twist is considered another way of defining your curls.

After cowashing, I do see some potential for a nice curl pattern. So I will continue to cowash to build up the moisture while I use up the remaining products I have. Then I will switch over to using just conditioner. I think I will need a really heavy conditioner like AO HSR. I only use natural products so I will have to work at finding a conditioner.

I will make sure I take a starting pic, this weekend.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm not quite ready to do this full on  But I did cowash tonight with Nature Gate's Chamomile conditioner. But I decided I want to use up my stash first before going off on this tangent. So I just overdosed my hair with Shea Moisture Milk. I still have a half bottle of this to use up. And then I put in 2 strand twists. From the tightly curly web page, 2 strand twist is considered another way of defining your curls.
> 
> After cowashing, I do see some potential for a nice curl pattern. So I will continue to cowash to build up the moisture while I use up the remaining products I have. Then I will switch over to using just conditioner. I think I will need a really heavy conditioner like AO HSR. I only use natural products so I will have to work at finding a conditioner.
> 
> I will make sure I take a starting pic, this weekend.


OT:  faithVA:  I know- I need to quit fooling around, too, bc I am in the Castor Oil challenge and have kinda fallen off the wagon the last few weeks bc of doing strict CG.  I need to focus on one thing at a time...the CG is working for me now, tho so I will stick with this until it stops working- I do incorporate Castor Oil into my DC's once weekly though...

*On topic: Anyone else doing CG or TC methods that have incorporated natural oils into their routines (coconut, castor, grapeseed, argan, etc)?  If so, How are you using them?
*


----------



## Embyra (Feb 29, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> OT:  faithVA:
> *On topic: Anyone else doing CG or TC methods that have incorporated natural oils into their routines (coconut, castor, grapeseed, argan, etc)?  If so, How are you using them?
> *



I have been doing cg for a year now i use my oils after i cowash and then during the week scrunch some in my hair during the week on a as needed basis


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 29, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> *On topic: Anyone else doing CG or TC methods that have incorporated natural oils into their routines (coconut, castor, grapeseed, argan, etc)? If so, How are you using them?*


 
I do a HOT then oil rinse each morning before cowashing. This basically consists of me oiling then putting on a plastic cap for 30 minutes. Rinsing in the shower then cowashing. I'm doing CG.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 29, 2012)

Embyra said:


> I have been doing cg for a year now i use my oils after i cowash and then during the week scrunch some in my hair during the week on a as needed basis





Shay72 said:


> I do a HOT then oil rinse each morning before cowashing. This basically consists of me oiling then putting on a plastic cap for 30 minutes. Rinsing in the shower then cowashing. I'm doing CG.



Embyra & Shay72: What type of oil do you use? Do you guys wear WnGs or style some other way mostly?  Does this help with control or add more moisture than without using oil?  Does it make your hair feel oily a little afterwards after dry?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 29, 2012)

I've gone cg and I still play in my oils frequently: I add oils to my ayurvedic DCs and do oil rinses. I also oil my ends and scalp after washing and refreshing hair with a spritz. I'm not much of a gel user (at least not yet) but when I use gel I add oil to my hair so there's a hold and softness, no crunch. The oils I'm currently using are castor and hempseed.

On another note: I'm so happy to have gone CG, it's making such a difference already!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Feb 29, 2012)

OK, so I know nobody asked me,   but I use Suave Naturals Coconut as a co-wash, and Pure Fiji (it's more expensive than drugs--don't ask!)  Coconut conditioner.  which I rinse out.  Instead of leaving in a rinse out conditioner (which left my hair dull, but defined), I use Giovanni Direct Leave In and Queen Helene Royal Curl as a styler.  I dry it under a hooded dryer for 25 - 30 minutes (or air dry if I have time--rarely happens).  My hair looks consistently awesome with this method.  I may not change for YEARS! LOL.  I do use oils for daily conditioning.  At this point, I can make this last about 3 days, solid.  I've also used the Giovanni Direct Leave-in for twist outs ala Chime.  Great results as long as I don't touch the individual strands in the two-strand twists once I untwist--no finger coming after it's dry or...it just ain't pretty.


----------



## Missigirl (Mar 1, 2012)

Embyra  Have you seen a lot of growth in your year?  

I am using the cg method too.  My problem is leaving too much condish in and having white curls even after it drys.  It only looks normal the next day.  I am going to try using gel for a while until I can get rid of this halo on my front left side and in the back.


----------



## Embyra (Mar 1, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> Embyra & Shay72: What type of oil do you use? Do you guys wear WnGs or style some other way mostly?  Does this help with control or add more moisture than without using oil?  Does it make your hair feel oily a little afterwards after dry?



I use coconut oil and castor oil mixed together 

I wear wng's ALL the time im mid back and its never been a problem for me 

My hair is never oily i am low porosity but i LOVE using oils i apply enough for my hairtype 

I use oils as their are lots of benefits you get from them especially coconut oil that my hair wouldnt get without them


----------



## Embyra (Mar 1, 2012)

Missigirl said:


> Embyra  Have you seen a lot of growth in your year?
> 
> I am using the cg method too.  My problem is leaving too much condish in and having white curls even after it drys.  It only looks normal the next day.  I am going to try using gel for a while until I can get rid of this halo on my front left side and in the back.




Missigirl growth was never a problem with me so i see no difference using cg regarding that 
the biggest difference was the frizz factor my hair isnt coily its very big and bushy think rudy huxtable

Now my curls are present during and after my cowash instead of being a mass of FRIZZ 

I never leave conditioner in i rinse it out and apply my oils and leave in i cowash with tresemme naturals when i first joined the forum and read about this i was like eeewwww conditioner washing  but its important to get a conditioner with gentle cleansers in it 

I also learnt it doesnt matter whether the shampoo is sulphate free as long as it produces a foam and lather it WILL frizz my hair the exact same way a sulphate shampoo would 

I use ecostyler gel the book reccomends using a clear gel the only people i have seen get away with using conditioner only are people with fine hair 

thick hair like mine  leaving conditioner in as your styler you are probably going to end up with mats unless you wash your hair everyday


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 1, 2012)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> OK, so I know nobody asked me,   but I use Suave Naturals Coconut as a co-wash, and Pure Fiji (it's more expensive than drugs--don't ask!)  Coconut conditioner.  which I rinse out.  Instead of leaving in a rinse out conditioner (which left my hair dull, but defined), I use Giovanni Direct Leave In and Queen Helene Royal Curl as a styler.  I dry it under a hooded dryer for 25 - 30 minutes (or air dry if I have time--rarely happens).  My hair looks consistently awesome with this method.  I may not change for YEARS! LOL.  *I do use oils for daily conditioning. * At this point, I can make this last about 3 days, solid.  I've also used the Giovanni Direct Leave-in for twist outs ala Chime.  Great results as long as I don't touch the individual strands in the two-strand twists once I untwist--no finger coming after it's dry or...it just ain't pretty.



Cherokee-n-Black:  which oils?


Ladies, this method is working so well for me.  I am on week 3 of strict CG using Deva products and my hair is noticeably different.  I will post pics later tonight if I have time.  Week 1 is my siggy.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 1, 2012)

Kinda did a TCM on my hair today after rinsing out my DC, after an overnight henna.

I used L'Oreal EverCreme mixed with jojoba oil on my hair, put it in a ponytail and twisted the length to keep the tangles down until i'm able to twist it for stretching later. 

The conditioner is pretty thick (comes in a tube), but mixed with oil it works pretty well.  My hair was slightly white, but it wasn't anything a few seconds with a hand dryer could not fix.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Cowashed tonight with Nature's Gate Chamomile conditioner. Not sure if this is a good conditioner to use but I guess its ok. Then I played around with a small section of hair to see what it might look like. After cowashing you can see some curl but its mostly on the ends. The roots are crazy fuzzy. For the most part my hair is a nice puff of fuzziness. So I took a small section and applied a lot of AO White Camellia too it. I will need way more moisture. My curls don't really clump even with a lot of conditioner on it. They sort of run wildly away from each other.

Then I tried some gel and pretty much the same thing. I could tell if I were to let it continue to dry it would be a very nice tight afro in about 30 minutes.

Tomorrow going to cowash again with the Natures Gate Chamomile and then leave the White Camellia in and see how that goes. Not trying to do a wash and go just trying to get more moisture over time.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 2, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> @Embyra & @Shay72: What type of oil do you use? Do you guys wear WnGs or style some other way mostly? Does this help with control or add more moisture than without using oil? Does it make your hair feel oily a little afterwards after dry?


 
I've narrowed my oils/butters down to the following for my HOTs and oil rinses:
Gleau oil, Silk Dreams Nourish, Silk Dreams Pre, Shi Naturals Pre Poo Buttercream, Hairveda's Cocasta Oil, Hairveda's Vatika Frosting, Hemp Seed Oil, Sunflower Oil, and Grapeseed oil

I'm strictly a washngo girl 

For me oil adds moisture, a little shine, and I believe it helps to define my curls/coils. I'm 4a.

Primarily I feel my hair always feels moisturized. When it doesn't it's probably a new conditioner that I am trying out that is not moisturizing enough.

As someone mentioned I have fine hair so I am able to get away with just leaving conditioner in. I only use gel when I'm in the mood and will most likely have to use it come spring & summer. But this fall and winter I have been fine without having to use it.


----------



## Missigirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Embyra said:


> @Missigirl growth was never a problem with me so i see no difference using cg regarding that
> the biggest difference was the frizz factor my hair isnt coily its very big and bushy think rudy huxtable
> 
> Now my curls are present during and after my cowash instead of being a mass of FRIZZ
> ...


 
Thank you! I was wondering about leaving the conditioner in. I have curls except for the halo which seem to be getting smaller. I bought the clear gel but not sure I am going to like it. The eco styler has a better hold. I am thinking about just leaving in olive oil and trying eco styler on top of that.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2012)

Cowashed this morning with Natures Gate Chamomile and then used the White Camellia as a leave-in. It was just a big pile of fuzz. Coated my hair with an oil blend and sealed with castor oil. There's not WNG in my near future 

Next week I am going to cowash with the White Camellia to see if there is a difference. And going to cowash every 4 days instead of every 2. I think it takes my hair some time to adjust and absorbe moisture from products. 

Right now my hair feels pretty good. I may have a good twist out. 

So for now just going to focus on cowashing and not on the tightly curly method so much.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got back from the gym and I saw a curly haired woman in the locker room using the TCM.  Her hair was probably 3b and neck length/bob.  She used Trader Joe's  Nourish Spa Conditioner and was coiling her curls around her fingers and let it set.  My guess is she was going to fluff out her hair when it's dry.  I was too shy to ask. LOL


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 2, 2012)

What is tcm?


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Cowashed this morning with Natures Gate Chamomile and then used the White Camellia as a leave-in. It was just a big pile of fuzz. Coated my hair with an oil blend and sealed with castor oil. There's not WNG in my near future
> 
> Next week I am going to cowash with the White Camellia to see if there is a difference. And going to cowash every 4 days instead of every 2. I think it takes my hair some time to adjust and absorbe moisture from products.
> 
> ...




You know alot of naturals get that "wash and go" look but that have to use a diffuser and I had forgot about that. Sometimes I just automatically assume they let their hair air dry which some are and can get great results. I'm not quite there yet hahaha


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 2, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> What is tcm?



TCM = Tightly Curly Method


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 2, 2012)

greenandchic said:
			
		

> TCM = Tightly Curly Method



We have so many acronyms on here! I knew what tcm meant last week. I had a brain reset. Thanks

Turner classic movies was stuck in my head.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is my week 3 photo of being on CG for 3 weeks using Deva poducts.  





Week 1 (like day 2/3) is in my siggy.  HUGE difference for me.  Biggest thing for me was not using tools other than my fingers on hair in front of my head.  I now have curls where I had frizz before.  Deva products are working well for me.  I have to be honest I was surprised, bc I have super coarse, dense hair and I didn't think it would work for me.  I only thought the method and products were for just the fine-haired ladies...surprise


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> You know alot of naturals get that "wash and go" look but that have to use a diffuser and I had forgot about that. Sometimes I just automatically assume they let their hair air dry which some are and can get great results. I'm not quite there yet hahaha


 

Due to my medical condition of laziness, I am allergic to a dryer whether it be a blow dryer or a regular dryer 

I guess I need to start looking for plan D


----------



## larieal (Mar 3, 2012)

I can say I prefer the cgm over tcm. It seemed with tcm you had to do too much manipulation of your hair.  I have been using tressemme naturals, Giovanni 50/50 and grape seed oil. I will say I could probably let the 50/50 go and stick with tres by itself.  Now, I also just bought the one conditioner and arcangel gel from devacurl line. I LOVED IT. I will say the first day I was skeptical, but as my week went on it got better and better.  I also only applied gel the gel once and it lasted all week without having to cowash again.  I really like low manipulation.


----------



## *Frisky* (Mar 5, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Due to my medical condition of laziness, I am allergic to a dryer whether it be a blow dryer or a regular dryer
> 
> I guess I need to start looking for plan D




hahahahaa..I am right there with you. I think I am going to look for a diffuser attachment for my blow dryer just to test it out. I like how my curls look after a wash and go but they just don't stay that way.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 16, 2012)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> OK, so I know nobody asked me,   but I use Suave Naturals Coconut as a co-wash, and Pure Fiji (it's more expensive than drugs--don't ask!)  Coconut conditioner.  which I rinse out.  Instead of leaving in a rinse out conditioner (which left my hair dull, but defined), I use Giovanni Direct Leave In and Queen Helene Royal Curl as a styler.  I dry it under a hooded dryer for 25 - 30 minutes (or air dry if I have time--rarely happens).  My hair looks consistently awesome with this method.  I may not change for YEARS! LOL.  I do use oils for daily conditioning.  At this point, I can make this last about 3 days, solid.  I've also used the Giovanni Direct Leave-in for twist outs ala Chime.  Great results as long as I don't touch the individual strands in the two-strand twists once I untwist--no finger coming after it's dry or...it just ain't pretty.



Cherokee-n-Black:  Girl, you got me.    I had some Giovanni stuff... I used their moisturizing poo, then 50-50 balanced conditioner and left the Direct leave-in in my hair and my hair was curlier and softer (WITHOUT ANY GEL) than it's ever been.  I mean like I put it up in a bun that day and then took it down later that evening sprayed some water and it was good!  Defined glossy curls galore and super soft soft soft...  I put it up in my loc-soc to sleep, took it down this morning and fluffed and I'm super good to go.    I keep touching it and looking in the mirror bc I can't believe it.  I think it was the Direct Leave-In that my hair really loved.  When I finger detangled with it in the shower, my hair literally just melted.   I only tried it again bc you mentioned it above, so thanks!

*I am tripping now bc I am not sure why I got such great results.*  I've been using Deva care products exclusively for the past 5.5 weeks and wetting my hair no less than 4 times a week.  So my hair has a TON more moisture than it's ever had.  
Was it bc the poo was slightly clarifying?  
Was it because the conditioner was a mild protein?  
Or was it just because now that my hair has appropriate moisture levels, the Direct leave-In just really works?  

I really want to incorporate this Direct Leave In into my regi, but I'm not sure how.  *Ya'll help me, please...*

ETA:  I just realized the Giovanni Smooth as Silk poo has sulfates and silicones in it.  Drats.  So I guess I kinda jacked up my CG stint. But my hair looks so doggone good after I used it


----------



## PatTodd (Mar 23, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> The next time I detangle, I'm going to use a fine tooth comb after I feel I've detangled enough with the widetooth and see what happens.



Had to chime in here.  My hair doesn't tangle per se, but since I only style it every few days to a week it does get full of shed hairs.  I simply cannot imagine just using my fingers to detangle, I HAVE to use combs, plural. (No Denman for me, ever!)  I wet my hair down to soften it, maybe adding a bit of conditioner, then I rinse and add lots and lots and lots of (cheapie) conditioner.  I detangle first with my fingers, then with my beloved Magic Star rake, then an old fashioned medium tooth comb (think the kind our moms used to use - I also call it my rollersetting comb). I use more conditioner and the water stream as needed.  Then I comb through it with a medium fine rattail comb, and finally a very fine tooth rattail, just to be sure I have gotten out all the shed hairs.  If I do this every third day it takes 10 minutes, if I wait a week or longer it takes 20 or so.  Basically it takes 10 minutes for every 3 days since I last styled my hair lol!!!!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been following this thread.  I have been CW for years now but was inspired to step it up.  I began leaving more co in about 9 months now and just one  weeks ago tried a modified TCM.  I finger detangle and did not see the need to use the denaman brush.  But I did the curl definition routine.  It took alittle while to get the hang of it but I got through my whole head and noticed it really prevented my hair from retangling.  Also my front which is pewter and grey was much more defined.  My daughter complemented me on how young I looked.  The definition throughout the hair was very nice.  That was a Friday and I had a Lenten evening service.  I wore it in a single braid.  Then put it in a single braid bun for the night and had a service Saturday morning.  Came home and only had to re dooodle a few of my shorties at the hair line, took a nap and was up and off to Vespers.  Sunday services it stayed in the bun.  Went out for brunch with visiting family  and that afternoon a long memorial service for my Bishop.  I never redid it once the whole weekend.  By  Monday, wash day it was still fresh and defined.  Usually my hair is frizzy all around the edges and the hair on my nape hair line and crown is clumpy and tangly.  Not this time.  

     So I repeated the process and just yesterday when I took it down to wash it was just as nice as the last time.  I just wanted to share my experience with this modified version of TCM.  I would refresh with conditioner as needed but did not disturb the definition.  

   My siggy was a loose bun the first time I did the method.  I went natural years ago but never could achieve a defined  pattern.  This is a keeper for me.


----------



## momi (Apr 18, 2012)

NikkiGirl said:


> I have tried both and they are similar, but the outcome for me was entirely different:
> 
> *Tightly Curly: * I used a denman and brushed through my hair with lots of conditioner in it and then let it dry. You can either use conditioner with or without silicones. I did not like that this method it left my curls displaced and oddly shapped. My hair curls in ringlets and I got these fat wierd looking clumps. UMMM NO! And this method causes way too much shrinkage. I like my natural curls better than the wierd curls this method gave me!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the summary


----------



## momi (Apr 18, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> Here is my week 3 photo of being on CG for 3 weeks using Deva poducts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off to get some Deva - your hair is beautiful!


----------



## tamikachu =] (Apr 28, 2012)

Is anyone doing these methods with homemade products? Like shea butter, flaxseed gel, etc?


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 28, 2012)

tamikachu =];15821885 said:
			
		

> Is anyone doing these methods with homemade products? Like shea butter, flaxseed gel, etc?



  I started the TC modified this April.  I use my own home made recipes.  My base conditioner is sauve.  It works and is not too expensive.  Besides I have to supply my DD.  I started the method on her hair and it is definately a keeper for both.  However we are finger detanglers.  I only apply the leave in recipe as I go along with the curl seperating.   My leave in is different than the conditioner I wash with also.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 28, 2012)

I remember trying TCM when I BC'd and not liking the results although I can't remember the specifics as to why.

I've been strictly CG since the beginning of the year and have noticed how much better my hair looks and feels, very soft and more manageable. I personally still get a ton of frizz but that's just my hair, I've embraced that long ago!!


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2012)

Ok I'm ready to really try this now  Last time I wasn't committed.

I bought a bottle of Tresemme Naturals. I cowashed with it, rinsed. Then I applied more, finger detangled and twisted it up. It took about two hours. My hair is not that easy to finger detangle. I just left the globs of conditioner in.

Since it is the weekend, I am thinking of doing wash 2 tomorrow and see if the finger detangling is any easier. I will know in the morning what my hair looks like with all the conditioner in it.

What I did learn tonight is
1. Put globs of conditioner in my hair before getting out of the shower even if it seems like too much. I am going to need it. I can then finger detangle in front of the mirror and just add more as I need it.

2. If its hard to get my fingers through certain sections or if it feels tangled, add more conditioner even if the hair feels like it has enough.


----------



## faithVA (May 13, 2012)

Did wash day 2. Rinsed hair with water and then loaded my hair with globs of conditioner in the shower. Finger detangling was rough. No matter how long I finger detangled it didn't seem to detangle  And finger detangling my roots seems impossible. The conditioner did seem to sink into my hair more and with lots of conditioner on I am starting to see some curl clumping. But obviously no real difference.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 13, 2012)

I have been cone free since my big chop and I can def tell a difference in the moisture level of my hair vs my first BC 8 years ago   Ive been strictly using Tresseme Naturals Vibrantly Smooth and Shea Moisture Curl enhancing Smoothie and Curl Milk.

I have been finger combing BUT i can already tell that finger combing is not going to work for my hair as it gets longer. I already knew that based on my past experiences with it. I thought I did a thorough finger detangle in the shower but once I used a wide tooth comb all my accumulated shed hairs were in the comberplexed So yeahfinger combing is not in the cards for me


----------



## Shadiyah (May 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Did wash day 2. Rinsed hair with water and then loaded my hair with globs of conditioner in the shower. Finger detangling was rough. No matter how long I finger detangled it didn't seem to detangle  And finger detangling my roots seems impossible. The conditioner did seem to sink into my hair more and with lots of conditioner on I am starting to see some curl clumping. But obviously no real difference.



faithVA it will get better with the detangling just take your time and pull apart and it also may mean you need a trim on those ends. Just hang in there.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> @faithVA it will get better with the detangling just take your time and pull apart and it also may mean you need a trim on those ends. Just hang in there.


 

Thanks Shadiyah, I will do my best to take my time. My hair isn't tangly at my ends. Its actually from the root to half way down. I can easily finger detangle the bottom half. I start at the bottom and work my way up. Then I slowly try to work on the top quarter and its crazy. I do what I can and I eventually leave it alone. I think I've already lost some hair in my crown  But I am hoping it gets better like you said.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

My day after update. I left all the conditioner in and twisted my hair in small twists. The conditioner soaked in and there was no evidence of conditioner in the morning. My hair feels slightly more moisturized than if I had put on my double layers of leave-in and moisturizer. To the touch it feels like it has grease in it. So my hair has a slightly coated feeling but it feels better than usual. I guess it feels like the 2nd or 3rd day after I usually twist and have misted them a few times.

I took out a twists and my twists is very, very, very defined. So defined that I wouldn't be able to wear a twist out. But I could separate the twists further and it didn't really frizz.

I am enjoying this so far. Just leaving the conditioner in, kept my hair from drying out when twisting. And I was able to twist my hair up so much faster because I wasn't applying product or detangling my hair. I was able to twist my hair in small twists in 1 hr. And my concerns about the conditioner sitting on my hair were unfounded. The Tresemme soaks right in. It may show a little but its less than when I use the SM Smoothie. 

I'm going to give my hair a break today. If time permits I will do it again on Tuesday or Wednesday night.


----------



## Wildchild453 (May 14, 2012)

faithVA 

It's also better to finger detangle dry then wash. I usually finger detangle with some oil and then wash my hair in twists.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 14, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thanks Shadiyah, I will do my best to take my time. My hair isn't tangly at my ends. Its actually from the root to half way down. I can easily finger detangle the bottom half. I start at the bottom and work my way up. Then I slowly try to work on the top quarter and its crazy. I do what I can and I eventually leave it alone. I think I've already lost some hair in my crown  But I am hoping it gets better like you said.



faithVA I am trying to reenact what I do but I think I start from the top but from the bottom if I use my brush.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

Wildchild453 said:


> @faithVA
> 
> It's also better to finger detangle dry then wash. I usually finger detangle with some oil and then wash my hair in twists.


 

Thank you Wildchild453. Don't think I could do it dry but that did give me an idea for next time. I will apply some conditioner to my hair and finger detangle in the shower under the running water. That should help. Then I will apply the conditioner to leave in after I have detangled. Thanks, that extra step should help out some.


----------



## Curlykale (May 14, 2012)

I am "CG in braidouts" and I really like it.

I am a finger detangler with thick hair and my roots naturally mat like crazy. Keeping a no cone conditioner in my hair is what I do all the time, but what works for me is always air drying or moisturizing with at least the roots tightly braided (I am always in a braidout. even if I wore a twist out, my roots would be braided and the rest of the length twisted).

Another thing that keeps my roots separated and lubricated is using oil, without massaging the scalp: just smoothing the dry areas with oil on dry hair. Since I have thick hair, the oil gets absorbed, so I use it liberally. I cannot have scalp massages because those automatically give me a matted scalp.

I oil my roots on wash days as well, and I always sleep with my roots braided.
Finally, when I apply conditioner and leave in I also apply it to my roots, and I seal them as well.


----------



## faithVA (May 14, 2012)

Thanks ladies for the information. This is only my first week so I will keep updating of my progress. 

So far just the time savings alone on the twisting process has made it worth it.


----------



## NikkiQ (May 14, 2012)

This is a very interesting and informative thread  

I'll keep popping in here from time to time to see how it's going for you ladies. 

Back to lurk mode


----------



## thetall1 (May 14, 2012)

I just started the CG method yesterday. I washed my hair, DC'd, then left the Tresseme's Naturals in my hair....I hated it. But, I will remain optimistic..on to day two. Tonight I plan on co-washing with VO5, then using Tresseme's again as a leave-in, but this time I will use a CG friendly styler, then twist. I will return with info on the results...


----------



## MsLauren (May 14, 2012)

I been doing the CG method since I big chopped and I really like it. I used DevaCurl and Giovanni products. 
When I'm in the shower I'll cowash, leave the conditioner in, and scrunch out the excess. I use KCCC gel and I haven't used a brush or comb in weeks. My curls really pop and I can get 3 day hair doing this method. Also my hair isn't as dry anymore.
I love this method!!


----------



## thetall1 (May 15, 2012)

Alright!!! 2nd day on the CGM, I must say is a success!!! yay! I co-washed my hair with v05 Moisture milk, I then used the Tresseme's Natural conditioner as a leave-in (this time using more conditioner), lastly I twisted my hair into 6 large sections. I covered my hair with a satin bonnet and went to bed. The next day (today) my hair was still damp, so I just used a little oil on each twist and placed my hair into a bun. I did use eco styler gel on my edges (which dried my edges out). Later on today, after work, I took my bun down and...OMG....hair feels like butter!!! Now this is what I'm talking bout'!! LoL
I can't keep my hands out of my hair!!! So what I plan on doing is plaiting my hair with oil tonight...that's it. Will check-in tomorrow? 

Anybody else doing the CGM?


----------



## faithVA (May 15, 2012)

[USER=58651 said:
			
		

> Proudnapps[/USER];15947481]Alright!!! 2nd day on the CGM, I must say is a success!!! yay! I co-washed my hair with v05 Moisture milk, I then used the Tresseme's Natural conditioner as a leave-in (this time using more conditioner), lastly I twisted my hair into 6 large sections. I covered my hair with a satin bonnet and went to bed. The next day (today) my hair was still damp, so I just used a little oil on each twist and placed my hair into a bun. I did use eco styler gel on my edges (which dried my edges out). Later on today, after work, I took my bun down and...OMG....hair feels like butter!!! Now this is what I'm talking bout'!! LoL
> I can't keep my hands out of my hair!!! So what I plan on doing is plaiting my hair with oil tonight...that's it. Will check-in tomorrow?
> 
> Anybody else doing the CGM?


 
I'm still in week 1. I will be doing my 3rd wash tomorrow and then another on Friday or Saturday. I was thinking of cowashing every day during the weekend since I'm off and then only once during the week for the first 2 or 3 weeks. We will see. I know I will do tomorrow and then at least once this weekend. I will update tomorrow.


----------



## jamaica68 (May 16, 2012)

So is anyone deep conditioning with the CG method? If so, where are you adding it to your routine? Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

[USER=89657 said:
			
		

> jamaica68[/USER];15949683]So is anyone deep conditioning with the CG method? If so, where are you adding it to your routine? Thanks.


 
I haven't yet but I will be DCing. I will be following Mahogany Curls method and DCing first on damp hair, rinsing and then proceeding with a cowash from there. 

You can DC then cowash/shampoo or cowash/shampoo and then DC. I'm not sure if it makes a difference. Mahogany curls only cowashes 1x a month but she DC's 1x a week. So she DCs, rinses and then applies her leave-in.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 16, 2012)

Wildchild453 said:


> faithVA
> 
> It's also better to finger detangle dry then wash. I usually finger detangle with some oil and then wash my hair in twists.



  Your curls are lovely and your hair looks so hydrated.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 16, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> So is anyone deep conditioning with the CG method? If so, where are you adding it to your routine? Thanks.



  I always do a dc pre CW.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 16, 2012)

I generally detangle after cw while wet.  But sometimes, IDK why I do a detangleing session before I DC and CW.  I think it gives me a chance to access my hair and Play, anyhoo I will be doing that today.  Also plan on a simple CW to clarify abit and follow with an acv conditioner rinse.  I am currently doing a Modified TCM, then putting in twists and braiding that up to put in a flat bun. 
   I say modified for I do not use the Denmen brush, I finger detangle.


----------



## alove15 (May 16, 2012)

I started curly girl about 2 or 3 weeks ago. I really   like it so far. I actually look forward to wash days now  sometimes I even throw on an extra cowash midweek lol. I just got to the stage where I can finger detangle without feeling like I need to go back through with a comb. I've also noticed that my edges lay down smoother, more moisture=less frizz. I usually DC right before the cowash. The whole in shower process now only takes me about 25 mins. I don't do wash and goes or use gel though. I usually airdry in large braids or twists.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 16, 2012)

My hair hates the denman. It is de debil. It breaks my fine strands. Do all you ladies use a denman?


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];15951725]My hair hates the denman. It is de debil. It breaks my fine strands. Do all you ladies use a denman?


 
No. I'm finger detangling. I don't even know what I did with my denman.


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2012)

This is week 1, wash 4.  I tried to prepoo with Suave Coconut Conditioner. I had it in my giveaway pile. It should have stayed there. If I prepoo in the future I will stick to AVG and oil. So I tried to cowash with the Suave  Rinsed it out. Cowashed with the Tresemme, rinsed and then loaded my hair with Tresemme for my leave-in.

Tried to detangle while cowashing and while under the water but that wasn't working out. I will try it again in a few weeks. It was easier to finger detange this time. But it still took me 45 minutes to finger detangle. I twisted my hair up into medium twists for a twist out tomorrow. And sealed my hair with sunflower/grapeseed oil. Plopping now to get some of the excess water and conditioner out.

Still have a ways to go, but I can tell the difference from my 1st wash. 

Friday will be the beginning of week 2 for me.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 17, 2012)

faithVA said:


> This is week 1, wash 4.  I tried to prepoo with Suave Coconut Conditioner. I had it in my giveaway pile. It should have stayed there. If I prepoo in the future I will stick to AVG and oil. So I tried to cowash with the Suave  Rinsed it out. Cowashed with the Tresemme, rinsed and then loaded my hair with Tresemme for my leave-in.
> 
> Tried to detangle while cowashing and while under the water but that wasn't working out. I will try it again in a few weeks. It was easier to finger detange this time. But it still took me 45 minutes to finger detangle. I twisted my hair up into medium twists for a twist out tomorrow. And sealed my hair with sunflower/grapeseed oil. Plopping now to get some of the excess water and conditioner out.
> 
> ...



  Are you Cw loose or in twists or braids.  I only wash in twists. That has helped reduce my tangles.  Before I started this it was a long detangling process for me.  Now I am simply removing a few shed hairs.


----------



## faithVA (May 17, 2012)

[USER=188 said:
			
		

> Vintagecoilylocks[/USER];15958333]Are you Cw loose or in twists or braids. I only wash in twists. That has helped reduce my tangles. Before I started this it was a long detangling process for me. Now I am simply removing a few shed hairs.


 
I section my hair in twists. Put I take the twists down to rinse and apply the conditioner. Then I twists back up. 

My hair is too short to try to actually get to my scalp with the twists in and not have the twists unravel. 

My shed hairs don't come out easily because they hang around my roots. Getting them out of there without a comb is challenging. 


Even before trying this method, I would have to detangle at some point but I was using a comb. If I used a comb now it wouldn't take that long. But with my fingers thats a different story. One of the posters said it would get better as I go. So we will see.


----------



## thetall1 (May 17, 2012)

Tonight is another wash day for me...I plan on co-washing with Tresseme's Naturals conditioner, then using kinky curly's knot today as my leave-in, then finally adding a gel styler to my hair. I just can't do the whole "just using a leave-in" thing--not with my hair type.  Question: Is Long Aid's Curl Activator Gel considered CG?

Also, I'm soooooo tempted to use a comb...somebody please help!!!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 18, 2012)

Proudnapps said:


> Tonight is another wash day for me...I plan on co-washing with Tresseme's Naturals conditioner, then using kinky curly's knot today as my leave-in, then finally adding a gel styler to my hair. I just can't do the whole "just using a leave-in" thing--not with my hair type.  Question: Is Long Aid's Curl Activator Gel considered CG?
> 
> Also, I'm soooooo tempted to use a comb...somebody please help!!!



  I am not a CG expert but the activator gel may go against the whole idea of letting your natural curl come out.  A comb also breaks up the natural curl.  Have you seen the Tightly Curly method.  It sort of explains what our natural curls want to do.  I don't comb or use the denman brush but I do separate my individual curls and that has helped reduse tangles.  So the next wash day I have had less and less till they are so very little.  I use this method on my daughter also who has very dense hair and we have not used a comb on her her since beginning the process.  
  That is why I say I am a modified TCM.   It actually works better on my 4a and 3c hair than my lower level 2c/b hair.  Check out a lot of 4a youtubers who are doing the method and it may make more sense to you.  
Oh also I use some oli in my regular conditioner to prevent any crunch and helps with slip.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2012)

[USER=58651 said:
			
		

> Proudnapps[/USER];15961763]Tonight is another wash day for me...I plan on co-washing with Tresseme's Naturals conditioner, then using kinky curly's knot today as my leave-in, then finally adding a gel styler to my hair. I just can't do the whole "just using a leave-in" thing--not with my hair type.  Question: Is Long Aid's Curl Activator Gel considered CG?
> 
> Also, I'm soooooo tempted to use a comb...somebody please help!!!


 
Sorry, I can't really help you with either of your questions. I haven't started using gels yet. I know you can use gels but not sure about that one. 

As far as the comb, I am still finger detangling and finger combing. But I am also not doing WNGs. Each time I finger comb it does get easier. I know the first few weeks are tough but it may be well worth it to stick with it for at least 2 weeks to see if it is easier. Are you sectioning off your hair before you finger comb?

It is time consuming that is why it takes me 45 minutes. But hopefully that gets shorter with practice. It seems to be more about taming the hair to go in the same direction.


----------



## faithVA (May 18, 2012)

Today is the start of week 2 and it was wash 1. I tried to prepoo with Suave Coconut. I threw that conditioner out. I think it really does make a difference what you prepoo and cowash with. I was disappointed with my results today. And for me prepooing just seems like a waste of time.

So I rinsed it out and my hair didn't feel great. Tried to finger detangle during the prepoo and in the shower. Neither seemed to be better than finger detangling after applying the leave-in. So for now I will just finger detangle after I apply the leave-in. 

My hair didn't look or feel like anything special. It was a little easier detangling and finger combing than Wednesday. And I don't think I used as much conditioner. I finished the whole thing in 1 hr, which is really nice. 

I tried to band my hair but it just made it into a stretched afro. I plopped for an hour and then pulled the back into a bun and rodded flat twists in the front. I applied gel and sunflower/grapeseed oil. I should skip the oil, it makes it look frizzier. My hair looks a little dull and frizzy. My ends weren't too bad to work with. I usually have to fight my ends when putting in flat twists. And I was able to easily pull the back of my hair into a pony tail holder for a bun later. Usually that's impossible. 

So I at least had some positives today.

My next wash day is Sunday so I am hoping for better results.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 19, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Today is the start of week 2 and it was wash 1. I tried to prepoo with Suave Coconut. I threw that conditioner out. I think it really does make a difference what you prepoo and cowash with. I was disappointed with my results today. And for me prepooing just seems like a waste of time.
> 
> So I rinsed it out and my hair didn't feel great. Tried to finger detangle during the prepoo and in the shower. Neither seemed to be better than finger detangling after applying the leave-in. So for now I will just finger detangle after I apply the leave-in.
> 
> ...



  I struggled with suave coconut for a while and finally switched to their fruit line of conditioners.  It actully made a difference.  The coconut left my hair a mess and my DD.  She now uses the strawberry and I can use green apple and the mango.  The melon is nice for a light leave in.  Adding my oils to these make for our leave-in.


----------



## faithVA (May 19, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I struggled with suave coconut for a while and finally switched to their fruit line of conditioners. It actully made a difference. The coconut left my hair a mess and my DD. She now uses the strawberry and I can use green apple and the mango. The melon is nice for a light leave in. Adding my oils to these make for our leave-in.


 
Thanks. That is helpful to know. I may try a different kind in the future. I have tried the coconut and the shea butter and neither worked for me.


----------



## Embyra (May 19, 2012)

Proudnapps said:


> Tonight is another wash day for me...I plan on co-washing with Tresseme's Naturals conditioner, then using kinky curly's knot today as my leave-in, then finally adding a gel styler to my hair. I just can't do the whole "just using a leave-in" thing--not with my hair type.  Question: Is Long Aid's Curl Activator Gel considered CG?
> 
> Also, I'm soooooo tempted to use a comb...somebody please help!!!



yes long aid is curly girl last time i checked it doesnt contain mineral oil silicones alcohol 

I use a comb and a brush to fully remove shed hair it doesnt effect my curl pattern as once i brush i then rake my fingers in my hair and my curls come back again 

If* I *want to end up with dreadlocks then fingercombing only is the way to go


----------



## Shadiyah (May 19, 2012)

can someone tell me if I made a mistake. I heard some talk about Ausie Moist and I don't know if it was on this form or youtube but I ordered it from Walmart... hey did you know if you order from them the shipping is only .97 it would take me more then 2.00 of gas to drive there. ok anyway I can not find that it don't have silicones in it. I know it don't make for tightly curly but I just want to know which pile to put it in. I like to have my things seperated to know which one I have to shampoo out.


----------



## MsLauren (May 19, 2012)

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> can someone tell me if I made a mistake. I heard some talk about Ausie Moist and I don't know if it was on this form or youtube but I ordered it from Walmart... hey did you know if you order from them the shipping is only .97 it would take me more then 2.00 of gas to drive there. ok anyway I can not find that it don't have silicones in it. I know it don't make for tightly curly but I just want to know which pile to put it in. I like to have my things seperated to know which one I have to shampoo out.



From my knowledge, yes it has silicones.


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 19, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I always do a dc pre CW.



I second this. First I detangle in sections, then apply my DC-leave in for 30 minutes or more and co-wash afterwards!


----------



## jamaica68 (May 19, 2012)

I'm gonna give this a try next weekend.  I already have the Tresseme Naturals(no parabens/silicones) and I bought the Deva Curl One Conditioner from Ulta today.


----------



## thetall1 (May 19, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I am not a CG expert but the activator gel may go against the whole idea of letting your natural curl come out. A comb also breaks up the natural curl. Have you seen the Tightly Curly method. It sort of explains what our natural curls want to do. I don't comb or use the denman brush but I do separate my individual curls and that has helped reduse tangles. So the next wash day I have had less and less till they are so very little. I use this method on my daughter also who has very dense hair and we have not used a comb on her her since beginning the process.
> That is why I say I am a modified TCM. It actually works better on my 4a and 3c hair than my lower level 2c/b hair. Check out a lot of 4a youtubers who are doing the method and it may make more sense to you.
> Oh also I use some oli in my regular conditioner to prevent any crunch and helps with slip.


 
Yeah...I'm more into this method for the benefits of having hydrated hair, not necessarily for achieving better curls. I do believe using gel helps bring out your natural curls as well. If you do not have curly hair, no amount of product or method will give you curly hair, IMO.


Your hair in your siggy is beautiful by the way.... 



faithVA said:


> Sorry, I can't really help you with either of your questions. I haven't started using gels yet. I know you can use gels but not sure about that one.
> 
> As far as the comb, I am still finger detangling and finger combing. But I am also not doing WNGs. Each time I finger comb it does get easier. I know the first few weeks are tough but it may be well worth it to stick with it for at least 2 weeks to see if it is easier. Are you sectioning off your hair before you finger comb?
> 
> It is time consuming that is why it takes me 45 minutes. But hopefully that gets shorter with practice. It seems to be more about taming the hair to go in the same direction.


 
Yes I always section my hair. The thing with the finger combing is that I feel it's breaking off my hair more, if that makes any sense. I'm sorry, but I gave in and used a large tooth detangeling comb and my hair just loved it!  My hair felt like it was relieved...It was nice and smooth & it hung more...I guess this makes me a modified CG...I really did try



Embyra said:


> yes long aid is curly girl last time i checked it doesnt contain mineral oil silicones alcohol
> 
> I use a comb and a brush to fully remove shed hair it doesnt effect my curl pattern as once i brush i then rake my fingers in my hair and my curls come back again
> 
> If* I *want to end up with dreadlocks then fingercombing only is the way to go


 
This makes me happy!!! Because, my hair loves CAG. My hair needs a product with glycerin or it won't behave And yes, I had to give up the finger combing thing because my hair just wasn't getting fully detangled...


----------



## Shadiyah (May 19, 2012)

Ok how many of you wear your hair out everyday?


----------



## Embyra (May 20, 2012)

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> Ok how many of you wear your hair out everyday?



I do I bc last march and this past month was the first time I started bunning I always wear my hair out otherwise

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah (May 20, 2012)

come on I need some more to answer. who is wearing their hair out everyday?? or do you do all this to let it dry to have a curly bun???


----------



## jamaica68 (May 20, 2012)

Shadiyah, I don't wear my hair out everyday and I don't plan to.  I plan to continue wearing twists/twistouts while trying the cg method.  I don't have wash n go hair.


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 20, 2012)

Shadiyah I do!


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> Ok how many of you wear your hair out everyday?


 
I don't wear my hair out. If I'm pressed for time I may wear a puff but that is very rare and usually only on wash day. I usually put my hair into 2 strand twists or flat twist. I am starting to play around with buns but I hate having to take them down at night.


----------



## mrslollis (May 20, 2012)

I'm doing the curly girl method and I have 4a texture maybe 4b i know it's a 4 something....anywho I love it! I have never ever in life had hair like this I have people stopping me and asking me about my hair which is awesome! I just do it exactly like she says in the book. I will sometimes put conditioner and wear a plastic cap and just wear my head scarf for a few days which made a huge difference for me. I have a lot of curl definition still working on getting all the top on the same page but it's getting there. When I detangle I do it a small section at a time and try to imitate a comb. I have found that really taking time here is really making a difference. At first it was about 45 minutes but now it's like 15 or 20 which is no big deal to me because no matter what tool i have used it always takes forever when I comb it. I use the gel that they sell as well and I was scared about that but it's doing really good in my hair.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2012)

mrslollis said:


> I'm doing the curly girl method and I have 4a texture maybe 4b i know it's a 4 something....anywho I love it! I have never ever in life had hair like this I have people stopping me and asking me about my hair which is awesome! I just do it exactly like she says in the book. I will sometimes put conditioner and wear a plastic cap and just wear my head scarf for a few days which made a huge difference for me. I have a lot of curl definition still working on getting all the top on the same page but it's getting there. When I detangle I do it a small section at a time and try to imitate a comb. I have found that really taking time here is really making a difference. At first it was about 45 minutes but now it's like 15 or 20 which is no big deal to me because no matter what tool i have used it always takes forever when I comb it. I use the gel that they sell as well and I was scared about that but it's doing really good in my hair.


 
Glad it is going well for you. How long have you been doing the CG method @mrslollis.


----------



## faithVA (May 20, 2012)

This is week 2, wash 2. I misted my hair with water and DCed with SM Yucca Growth Masque for 30 minutes under a heat cap. I rinsed and washed with Terresentials lavendar mudwash and let that sit for 30 minutes. I wanted to make sure my scalp got extra care this week. I wasn't going to cowash but decided to. I rinsed and cowashed with Tressemme and my hair felt really good. And I detangled in the shower. That actually worked out well. I then put globs of Tresemme in each section.

I further finger detangled and finger combed outside the shower. It was much easier and faster. I then twisted each section. I am starting to see some clumping but it is still frizzy and fuzzy and mostly undefined. 

Plopping now and in about 30 minutes will put in small twists until I wash again on Wednesday.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 20, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> come on I need some more to answer. who is wearing their hair out everyday?? or do you do all this to let it dry to have a curly bun???



 Much too long for hair out.


----------



## finesweethang (May 21, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:
			
		

> I second this. First I detangle in sections, then apply my DC-leave in for 30 minutes or more and co-wash afterwards!



DC pre cw or pre finger detangling makes it super quick and easy to detangle. I've been cg for two weeks now and only.just tried this yesterday, great success.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 21, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> Ok how many of you wear your hair out everyday?



I do...the ends of my hair are always out via a puff or something. I may not wear it totally out but it's not in a bun.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 21, 2012)

I was just making sure that with the CG or TC method was it just to have the curls to do something else with. I wear mines down most of the time but my curls are not touching my shoulders yet. Once my hair dries it is at neck length. I just wanted to see if that was a bad thing? I know there were ladies on the forum who said they had no problem getting the length with wearing their hair out everyday.


----------



## Embyra (May 21, 2012)

This so called rubbing on the shoulders is something i only heard when i joined forums 

When i was relaxed i wore my hair down more than half of the time and my hair was always past apl even when the hairdresser hacked it back i never had a problem getting it back there 

protective styling unless its a bun is not for me and honestly if i couldnt wear wash and goes i would be living in buns or have relaxed hair 

Im not saying that everyone must wear their hair out but just dont feel like you HAVE to P.S if you are not having any issues with your hair retaining etc 

Also just want to mention I dont follow the tightly curly method im strictly CG

some people have messaged me if cg MAKES my hair curly and i want to clarify cg is not a styling method to GET curls like it is when you do a twist out rod set etc 

Its really a conditioning method to get soft hair that retains moisture better and receives it better that doesnt frizz out like crazy


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 21, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> I was just making sure that with the CG or TC method was it just to have the curls to do something else with. I wear mines down most of the time but my curls are not touching my shoulders yet. Once my hair dries it is at neck length. I just wanted to see if that was a bad thing? I know there were ladies on the forum who said they had no problem getting the length with wearing their hair out everyday.



  I believe many ladies do wear their hair out and retain much length.  I have become a youtube fan and see quite a few long haired curlies who wear their hair out.  For myself it is just not  for me to wear my  hair out.


----------



## faithVA (May 24, 2012)

Last night was Week 2 wash 3. I was hoping to notice some improvement but didn't. Yes, I'm anxious 

I forgot my tea rinse on Sunday, so I did a tea rinse with chamomile tea. I separated my hair into 5 sections and then prepooed with Tresemme Naturals. I let it sit for at least 30 minutes to an hour because I was talking on the phone. In the shower, I wet my hair a bit and applied a bit more and cowashed. I rinsed it out and then applied globs of Tresemme. I finger detangled and combed outside of the shower. I think it still took me 45 minutes to finger detangle. It wasn't so tangled at the scalp like it was the first week but it still took a bit to detangle. It was hard getting the shed hairs out even though I could feel them. I almost reached for the comb when I got to the back but I made it. 

I didn't notice much in the way of more defined curls, more moisturized curls or less frizz. 

I twisted into too many twists and then plopped.

This morning I have great definition from the twists. I usually do. The conditioner soaked in fine. It was actually soaked in by the time I finished my twists. My hair looks a little dull but not too bad. My hair is neither hard nor soft. It has a decent amount of moisture in it. 

I guess my biggest success so far is that my roots are doing better. It is easier for me to wet bun. And when my hair is dry, I am still capable of moving my fingers through my roots. In most parts anyway.

Friday is the start of my week 3. Since it is a holiday weekend, I am thinking of cowashing Friday and Saturday and just tucking my hair up. And Sunday DCing and cowashing and putting it away until Wednesday.

I am hoping to see some more curl definition mor a change in moisture by the start of week 4. I know it can take 6 to 8 weeks but hoping


----------



## Shadiyah (May 25, 2012)

Ok starting today I am doing the CG method all the way for the summer. It is too hot to messing with my hair with products anyway and I have been pulling it off my face. So I am using tresemme naturals and it works just fine. I will save all my cones for later. I have measured my hair to see how many inches I will gain from all this and plus I just trimmed so I should be good for a while.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

Tonight was Week 3 Wash 1. I didn't do anything special tonight. I decided to do a search and destroy and got started on my cowash late. Put my hair in 4 sections and cowashed with Tresemme Naturals and let it sit while I showered. I rinsed and then put in lots of Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in. I detangled and finger combed outside the shower. It was easier to detangle. My roots are feeling much softer. I am still having a hard time getting the shed hairs out with just finger combing. It still took me a long time to detangled. But I used more time tonight smoothing my hair.

I am almost finished with this bottle of Tresemme. I guess my hair is still adjusting to the process. It's still a little dull when it drys. And it's not hard nor soft. It's sort of in between. My moisture is ok. Definitely not as dry as usual. It does dry out by the end of the day but its not hard remoisturizing it. I don't think I see any difference in my curl definition. But I will take pictures Sunday to I can compare them to last week.

From week 2, I can say that my bun stayed very well today and my pinned up bang kept its definition very well. So my hair looks much neater than it usually does  And that's a major plus. So I will be switching over to bunning from twists. After taking my bun down, my ends weren't mangled together as they usually are.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 26, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Last night was Week 2 wash 3. I was hoping to notice some improvement but didn't. Yes, I'm anxious
> 
> I forgot my tea rinse on Sunday, so I did a tea rinse with chamomile tea. I separated my hair into 5 sections and then prepooed with Tresemme Naturals. I let it sit for at least 30 minutes to an hour because I was talking on the phone. In the shower, I wet my hair a bit and applied a bit more and cowashed. I rinsed it out and then applied globs of Tresemme. I finger detangled and combed outside of the shower. I think it still took me 45 minutes to finger detangle. It wasn't so tangled at the scalp like it was the first week but it still took a bit to detangle. It was hard getting the shed hairs out even though I could feel them. I almost reached for the comb when I got to the back but I made it.
> 
> ...



faithVA I just thought about something. when I first started leaving cones alone my hair would get so tangled it was driving me crazy and then I went back to cones and then tried it again. I got tangled again and the problem must have gone away for me because I am not talking about it again. it was driving me crazy so what I am trying to say is that it will get better but I co wash everyday. it is so crazy how I forgot all about it.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> @faithVA I just thought about something. when I first started leaving cones alone my hair would get so tangled it was driving me crazy and then I went back to cones and then tried it again. I got tangled again and the problem must have gone away for me because I am not talking about it again. it was driving me crazy so what I am trying to say is that it will get better but I co wash everyday. it is so crazy how I forgot all about it.


 

thanks Shadiyah;  I know I'm not ready to cowash every day. I would end up cutting all my hair off out of frustration   Hopefully my patience will pay off over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 26, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> thanks Shadiyah;  I know I'm not ready to cowash every day. I would end up cutting all my hair off out of frustration   Hopefully my patience will pay off over the next couple of weeks.



I am watching your progress faithVA. I have my conditioners ready to go. Right now I am henna'ing weekly and loving it. I am unsure how to do both. I am going see how it works for you.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];16026807]I am watching your progress @faithVA. I have my conditioners ready to go. Right now I am henna'ing weekly and loving it. I am unsure how to do both. I am going see how it works for you.


 
My hair is wild, bushy and dry. There might be curls in my head but they are hiding  I figure if this works for me then it will work for almost anyone. And I know people are curious so I figure I would share my journey here. If I see an improvement at the end of 6 weeks I will post pictures in my blog. If there isn't anything to see then I won't.

Don't see any reason why this wouldn't work with henna even weekly. Lots of ladies cowash out their henna. Then you would just rinse and reapply conditioner and leave it in. Then decide how often you want to cowash during the week. JMO.


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

The day after Week 3, Wash 1: The conditioner completely soaked in. My roots feel good. They are soft and not tangled. My hair is only slightly dull. Of course my twist didn't dry  So when I tried to do a bun my hair started shrinking and I couldn't get it pulled back. So trying to stretch it now. 

I think my back is 4a, so I see a bit of a curl pattern there. My crown is who knows what. It's just everywhere. I have some 4b mixed in the top and sides. And the center front I think is 4a. So I can see the difference in curl pattern a bit in the 4a section. The 4b section is still really doing its on thing. 

Still haven't decided if I am cowashing again tonight.


----------



## Embyra (May 26, 2012)

sooooooooooooo i have been on the curlygirl method for over a year now and my hair has been great i know what to expect and how my acts and feels to products


HOWEVER i have always been tempted to try missjessie + hairrules the ultimate mineral oil silcone laden hair styling products yes I am well aware 

BUT I want to see how those ingredients do on my hair to see if i really notice a difference in the quality and feel of my hair I hope to be allowed back into the fold once my hair experiment is over


----------



## Foxglove (May 26, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I am watching your progress faithVA. I have my conditioners ready to go. Right now I am henna'ing weekly and loving it. I am unsure how to do both. I am going see how it works for you.



Just chiming in to say I cowash with my henna. After rinsing it out I put a moisturizing wash out conditioner or deep conditioner and wash the rest of the henna that way. If I have any left in I just cowash a couple of days later and by then all of it is out


----------



## faithVA (May 26, 2012)

Embyra said:


> sooooooooooooo i have been on the curlygirl method for over a year now and my hair has been great i know what to expect and how my acts and feels to products
> 
> 
> HOWEVER i have always been tempted to try missjessie + hairrules the ultimate mineral oil silcone laden hair styling products yes I am well aware
> ...


 
Well let us know how it goes. Sometimes curiousity has to be satisfied.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 27, 2012)

Embyra said:


> sooooooooooooo i have been on the curlygirl method for over a year now and my hair has been great i know what to expect and how my acts and feels to products
> 
> 
> HOWEVER i have always been tempted to try missjessie + hairrules the ultimate mineral oil silcone laden hair styling products yes I am well aware
> ...



Embyra  that is so funny but since this is CG vs TC I don't see how it would be braking the rules because TC allows you to use silicones. I love silicones though but I get tired of split ends and the clipping because you have to stay on top of your hair when you use them so this summer I am trying something different without them and I hate frizz and not using silicone puts me in frizz for days. But since I plan on pulling my hair back most of the time and using the heck out of hair bands this should be fun this summer.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (May 27, 2012)

If anyone is interested in viewing a how to video on finger combing.  Check out my YT video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKRs1EMlJ7w


----------



## Embyra (May 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Well let us know how it goes. Sometimes curiousity has to be satisfied.




Ill prob end up in random thoughts *****ing about it 



Shadiyah said:


> Embyra  that is so funny but since this is CG vs TC I don't see how it would be braking the rules because TC allows you to use silicones. I love silicones though but I get tired of split ends and the clipping because you have to stay on top of your hair when you use them so this summer I am trying something different without them and I hate frizz and not using silicone puts me in frizz for days. But since I plan on pulling my hair back most of the time and using the heck out of hair bands this should be fun this summer.



lool i know but i have been strictly CG and i didnt want anyone to call me out and ask for me to hand back my CG card so i decided to out myself before they could


I have never used silicones on my natural hair so i dont really know how its going to act im also going to get john frieda frizz ease


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I haven't yet but I will be DCing. I will be following Mahogany Curls method and DCing first on damp hair, rinsing and then proceeding with a cowash from there.
> 
> You can DC then cowash/shampoo or cowash/shampoo and then DC. I'm not sure if it makes a difference. Mahogany curls only cowashes 1x a month but she DC's 1x a week. So she DCs, rinses and then applies her leave-in.


 
I was slightly modeling my routine after Mahogany Curls and now I will take it even further. I was cowashing 3x/wk, dcing 1x, and just wetting my hair and applying leave in the other days. Now I will change to cowashing 1x/wk with an eventual goal of only 1x/month. 

I use a spray leave in. Meaning I completely wash out all of my conditioner in the shower then follow up with a spray leave in once I'm out. This works for me since my hair is so fine and also I just got frustrated with trying to get the amount of conditioner right.


----------



## Shay72 (May 27, 2012)

Shadiyah
I wear my hair out daily. I'm unable to bun yet. Putting my hair in a bun makes it feel like I am snatching my edges out and I can get a headache. Once I am safely able to bun I will do so. I love high buns.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> @Embyra  that is so funny but since this is CG vs TC I don't see how it would be braking the rules because TC allows you to use silicones. I love silicones though but I get tired of split ends and the clipping because you have to stay on top of your hair when you use them so this summer I am trying something different without them and I hate frizz and not using silicone puts me in frizz for days. But since I plan on pulling my hair back most of the time and using the heck out of hair bands this should be fun this summer.


 
I thought of doing a CG thread but I was too lazy. Maybe if I get to the point where I am truly CG or TC, I may create a support group 

Not sure there would be enough activity for a thread.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

Starting my week 3, wash 2 right now. I am DCing with Nubian Growth and Strength under my heat cap for 30 minutes. Will rinse, cowash and then apply my Tresemme as a leave-in. I need to take pictures today but I feel sooooo lazy. I don't even feel like finishing  my hair  But I have to get this DC out of my hair. It bugs me to have a wet scalp.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 27, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Shadiyah
> I wear my hair out daily. I'm unable to bun yet. Putting my hair in a bun makes it feel like I am snatching my edges out and I can get a headache. Once I am safely able to bun I will do so. I love high buns.



Shay72 I really understand because when my hair was shorter I had no problem wearing it out everyday I had no choice and plus there really wasn't a down side to it. It becomes a issue once it starts touching your clothing and that is what my hair is starting to do. but the heat has made up my mind.


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

Week 3, wash 2 went well. I smoothed the DC through my hair and rinsed. I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals. I really loaded my hair down. I separated each section into smaller sections and tried to smooth in layers and really smooth my ends. I did each section 1 at a time. I then tried to finger detangle in the shower. It seemed to go ok but it took a while. Fortunately its warm so I cut the water off while I did this until the floor of the shower got too slippery and I almost broke my neck   I rinsed each section and put a barrette on the top and bottom of each section to keep it as stretched as possible. I notice that my hair feels fabulous when its warm due to heat or hot water but as soon as it starts to cool it just feels rough and tangly.

I still had to detangle some more when I got out of the shower. When I tried to finger comb it wasn't working really well. I shed a lot, a LOT so it takes a while to get the shed hairs out. I realized that I needed a different finger detangling method. It works best if I gently slide the shed hair down from my roots to the middle of my hair and then start working the hair out. Working from the bottom doesn't nothing for me. And when finger combing, I need to start at the top and pull my fingers all the way through and go really slow at the ends and sort of hold it. It's hard to explain but it keeps my ends from curling back up and my hair stays more stretched.

I didn't really see any more curl definition today, but my hair did lay a bit flatter and look like it wanted to hang down more vs. shoot out to the sides. It looked different to me in the mirror but don't think I caught it well in the pictures. 

My roots are coming along nice. My hair is just starting to dry and it feels very soft.  

I think it will take the full 8 weeks or more for my hair to be fully hydrated. But as long as it gets better each week or every 2 weeks, I will be happy.


----------



## Embyra (May 27, 2012)

The organicals dc is a lovely conditioner some of you may want to try it makes my hair sooooo smooooth hydrated and soft


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

[USER=164918 said:
			
		

> Embyra[/USER];16035073]The organicals dc is a lovely conditioner some of you may want to try it makes my hair sooooo smooooth hydrated and soft


 
Would you be willing to list the ingredients? Is it something you picked up locally or do you have to order it online? tia


----------



## Embyra (May 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Would you be willing to list the ingredients? Is it something you picked up locally or do you have to order it online? tia



whoops sorry i hate when people dont list the info i heard about it from denimpixie here...

It has amazing slip on my hair and i use it to detangle with NO problem 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2XvSDZRR6I&feature=plcp

purchase online here they do jumbo sizes so it think buying it online is great this way especially if you end up loving it and using it as your cowash detangler dc leave in 

ingredients

 Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe) Leaf Juice, Vegetable Glycerin (and) Purified Water (and) Salix alba (White Willow) Bark Extract (and) Hibiscus sabdariffa (Hibiscus) Flower Extract (and) Panax ginseng (Ginseng) Root Extract (and) Ilex raraguariensis (Yerba Mate) Leaf Extract, Propanediol (Vegetable), Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Trimethylglycine, Panthenol (ProVitamin B5), Hydrolyzed Quinoa Protein, Persea americana (Avocado) Oil (and) Prunus armeniaca (Apricot) Kernel Oil, Gluconolactone (and) Sodium Benzoate, Caprylic Capric Triglycerides (and) Ubiquinone (CoQ10), Squalane (Olive), Guar Hydroxypropyl Trimonium Chloride, Creatine


http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item.php?item_id=1001&category_id=53


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

Embyra said:


> whoops sorry i hate when people dont list the info i heard about it from denimpixie here...
> 
> It has amazing slip on my hair and i use it to detangle with NO problem
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. I was concerned when she said it was thick. But she says she has Low Porosity so if it works for her it may work for me. Glad to see it has glycerin because my hair loves glycerin and I was thinking of adding it to my conditioner.


----------



## Embyra (May 27, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. I was concerned when she said it was thick. But she says she has Low Porosity so if it works for her it may work for me. Glad to see it has glycerin because my hair loves glycerin and I was thinking of adding it to my conditioner.



Im low porosity too its thick but not thick as in super creamy itdoes have a kind of gel-ish feel to its 

Ill bump the thread where i asked about it


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2012)

My hair is still wet but it feels sooo soft for a change. I am airdrying in pigtails instead of my usual twists. I used the Tresemme as my leave-in.  But I just put TW mist bodifier on, mostly because I am trying to use it up and I wanted to seal my ends. So I applied that and then sealed my ends with shea butter. I have used the TW mist bodifier before but my hair wasn't this soft. 

I guess I will twist my hair up in a few because I'm not going to feel like fooling with it any more this week.


----------



## Shadiyah (May 27, 2012)

My hair is very soft as well. I did a egg, honey and shea butter mixture for my protein treatment I than washed my hair and did a hydrating deep conditioner. I used tresemme as my leave in and then put my shea butter mixture on my ends and my hair is shinning and no sticky stuff on my neck waiting to dry.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 28, 2012)

I've read, and known about both methods for a while now, but never tried them...until now.  Not really a fan!  I don't like that hair full of product feeling, or feeling my hair weighed down.  Plus it looked like it was gonna tangle into something like dreads.   I hopped right back into the shower, brushed out the remaining conditioner with my Denman, and scrunched in some EcoStyler....much better!


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2012)

Baggying has NEVER worked for me no matter how I have tried it. After my hair dries it feels wiry, hard and brittle. But since I'm doing the CG method, I am going to try it today. Of course right now my hair feels lovely: soft and moisturized. So I can't leave well enough alone  

If it doesn't work today I will try it again when I get to week 6 or 8. I'm just curious.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2012)

Meh, baggying was ok. I baggied for about 3 hours. I just used water. It didn't hurt but it didn't help either. It turned out better than it usually does though. So I will wait until week 6 or 8 to try it again. Next time I might baggy with water/conditioner mix.


----------



## tryingto (May 29, 2012)

Foxglove said:


> Just chiming in to say I *cowash with my henna.* After rinsing it out I put a moisturizing wash out conditioner or deep conditioner and wash the rest of the henna that way. If I have any left in I just cowash a couple of days later and by then all of it is out


 
did not know you could cowash with henna , interesting, I like the way my hair  feels afterwards, so you are not releasing color correct?


----------



## jamaica68 (May 29, 2012)

Unfortunately I wasn't able to try the CG method this past weekend due to tropical storm Beryl dumping rain all over my city, hopefully this weekend.

Is anyone doing an acv rinse after co washing?


----------



## Foxglove (May 29, 2012)

tryingto said:


> did not know you could cowash with henna , interesting, I like the way my hair  feels afterwards, so you are not releasing color correct?



I definitely still have color after the cowash so I don't think I'm losing color


----------



## alove15 (May 30, 2012)

Still loving the CG method. I'm on week 5 now. Had a bit of a tough time because I tried to switch thing up and make my own dc using Burt's bees more moisture as the base. It had no slip whatsoever lol. My mixtress game ain't been poppin lately. Im sticking to my Aubrey dc's from now on. Luckily I was able to finger detangle and cowash w/ Tresemme naturals NM. A couple sections needed a wide tooth comb this week tho. Then I applied my leave in and did a twist and curl. One thing I've noticed is that my twistouts and braidouts have a lot more movement and volume since I've gone CG. Super happy so far.


----------



## Foxglove (May 30, 2012)

Is Aussie moist CG?


----------



## *Frisky* (May 30, 2012)

Foxglove said:


> Is Aussie moist CG?



Foxglove

No it has cones.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2012)

Tonight is Week 3, Wash 3
I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals, then I DCd with Rosa Mosqueta under my heat cap for 20 minutes, rinsed then applied  Tresemme Naturals to my hair as a leave-in. It takes much less conditioner to coat my hair than week 1. My hair also seems to lie a bit flatter than usual.

I had my hair separated into 5 sections. The back section and front section are the easiest to detangle. The two sides are fairly easy but pieces near the back require a more delicate touch. The crown is still quite brittle and tangled so it takes quite a bit of time. I finger detangled outside of the shower after I applied the Tresemme as a leave-in. It seemed like it took forever. 

I have more curl definition in all parts of my hair. And more of my curls are clumping. Nowhere near enough though to consider doing a WNG. But overall my roots feel softer in both my twists and out styles. I am moisturizing daily but I am maintaining moisture much better than I ever have.

I can tell I could use a good trim but my hair is so many different lengths, to trim it well, I would need to cut my hair to ear length  

I still have 5 more weeks to go  I guess I can make it


----------



## lamaria211 (May 31, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Tonight is Week 3, Wash 3
> I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals, then I DCd with Rosa Mosqueta under my heat cap for 20 minutes, rinsed then applied  Tresemme Naturals to my hair as a leave-in. It takes much less conditioner to coat my hair than week 1. My hair also seems to lie a bit flatter than usual.
> 
> I had my hair separated into 5 sections. The back section and front section are the easiest to detangle. The two sides are fairly easy but pieces near the back require a more delicate touch. The crown is still quite brittle and tangled so it takes quite a bit of time. I finger detangled outside of the shower after I applied the Tresemme as a leave-in. It seemed like it took forever.
> ...



How did u like tge AORM?????


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> How did u like tge AORM?????


 

I will know how it affects my hair once it dries. When my hair is wet, it can feel great and then feel hard and brittle after it dries.

It was a bit heavy. Not as heavy as HSR but heavier than White Camellia or Blue Chamomile. It felt ok after I DCd. Not as soft as white camellia but ok. But it felt soft and strong when I rinsed. I DCd on wet hair tonight. I am going to DC on dry hair on Sunday to try it again.

The jury's still out.


----------



## faithVA (May 31, 2012)

My hair was just plain ugly this morning  It was fuzzy, fuzzy, fuzzy. It was obviously still wet and somewhat soft. So I had to take my twists out and pull it back into a bun. 

I think I am going to do a curlformer set this weekend and trim my ends. If I take off an inch I don't know how I am going to style my hair


----------



## faithVA (Jun 2, 2012)

Yesterday was week 4, wash 1

I DCd with Blue Chamomile for about 2 hours. Then cowashed with Tresemme Naturals, let it sit a bit and then detangled under running water. Then loaded each section with Tresemme Naturals. With each week I need to use less conditioner as a leave-in.

I then finger combed outside of the shower. I still had a bit of finger detangling to do but not much. And finger combing went pretty well. Because my crown is so tangle, I just smoothed this section instead of trying to finger comb it. Hopefully over time this section will adapt. But in the meantime trying to finger detangle it causes breakage.

My hair is starting to lay a little flatter to my head when finger combing. And my roots are softening up more and more each wash. 

I sat under my heat cap after twisting my hair up and then plopped. The conditioner is starting to soak into my hair faster. I actually had more of a shine yesterday. And I styled my hair in a puff and the front of my hair actually looked wavy for a little while 

Between the DCing and the cowashing I am hoping to get more moisture into my hair. And I am working the DC and Tresemme into smaller sections to try to help hydrate and smooth my curls. I am working on my finger combing method. It seems that raking, dragging and holding the hair at the ends helps to stretch my hair more. 

I am doing a serious trim of my ends today. I am hoping that when I wash tomorrow I really notice the difference. I am hoping that cowashing doesn't introduce more SSKs once I trim them. Hoping, hoping, hoping.

So far I still like the cg method. And I still think I notice more moisture. I'm in week 4 so I have at least 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 3, 2012)

I trimmed 2 to 2.5 inches and it was painful. My ends were in a really bad state. It's hard to know whether I got all the bad ends. Hopefully as I'm finger detangling I will be able to remove any that are questionable.

If I could wear a WNG I probably would be so sad about trimming. But losing 2" I now need to figure out how to style my hair mid-week after I cowash. I hope I can find something quick and easy and that helps me maintain my ends. I sure hope this CG works.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm still reeling from the cut  But I have to keep moving. My hair looked extra horrible today with my almost bun and my short puffy twists. 

I separated my hair in 3 sections and cowashed with Tresemme Naturals. And I used Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in. I finger detangled in the shower and then finger combed after I got out of the shower. Finger detangling was much easier. My roots are really softening up. Even after the trim though, my ends still give me some issue. And I can already feel the SSKs forming on the ends. 

I usually apply an oil or something for a sealant. I skipped that part tonight. I mixed water/conditioner and some glycerin for my mist and sprayed that on my ends. I am going to use a glycerin spray for my ends to try to retain moisture in them.

This is week 4, wash 2.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jun 5, 2012)

I did a modified version of the CG method on Saturday.

I was wearing a twistout so I sprayed my hair w/ aloe vera juice and put a plastic cap on for about 30 minutes; this helps to detangle my hair.

Deep conditioned and finger detangled w/ Bask's Cacao Bark Deep Conditioning Hair Treat; I didn't do this in the shower I needed to see if this finger detangling would work. The dc had great slip and smells delicious.  I thought finger detangling would be harder but thankfully it wasn't, I trimmed my hair during my last wash and I believe that helped with detangling.

Washed my hair w/ Tresseme Naturals then a second wash w/ Deva Curl's One Condition in the shower; slip is amazing but the smell is very strong, I didn't leave any conditioner in.  I then did a acv/herbal hair tea rinse(Chagrin Valley's Hair Rinse).   I added my kimmaytube leave in and twisted my hair w/ shea butter.  My hair feels good, I would definitely do this again.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 7, 2012)

Tonight was Week 4, wash 3. I sectioned my hair in 3 sections. I wet each section and applied the Tresemme Naturals and let it sit. It didn't feel the same as when i wet my hair fully in the shower. I then rinsed out the conditioner and finger detangled under the water. I put Tresemme Naturals in as my leave-in.

I finger combed each section out of the shower. I found out that alternating raking annd smoothing keeps my ends from tangling. In my crown area I only smooth this hair I don't finger comb it because my roots still tangle and it causes too much breakage.

I spent a lot of time finger combing to work the conditioner in and working on defining more of my curls. After I finished finger combing, I combed my ends with a wide tooth comb before twisting my hair up.

My roots are so much better. I am hoping over the next few weeks that my ends get better too. Right now I am still getting SSKs on my ends and they still tangle a bit even though I did a big trim. The conditioner is soaking into my hair much quicker. I am using less conditioner. And when I twisted my hair up I had a nice shine. 

My softness has improved. My moisture has improved but my hair hasn't reached max hydration yet. When dry my roots are soft and smooth and I can move my fingers through them.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 8, 2012)

Tonight is Week 5, Wash 1.

I rinsed my hair with warm water and cowashed with Tresemme Naturals. I let it sit while I showered. My hair was very soft when I went to detangle. I did a combination of finger detangling with conditioner and under the running water. My hair continues to tangle while I am finger detangling so I remove as many shed hairs as possible and don’t worry about my hair being completely finger detangled. I rinse the conditioner and loaded my hair with Tresemme Naturals as my leave in. I separated each section into smaller sections and smoothed it in.

Out of the shower I finger combed each section starting with my crown. My roots are 80% moisturized now with just small sections of my crown being dry and tangled. I am able to easily finger comb most of my hair from the root. The right crown section, I smoothed more than I finger combed to reduce breakage in that area. My ends are still tangling but not in all sections. I am using a combination of raking and smoothing and my ends loosened up in some areas. I am adding more conditioner to my ends to see if that makes any difference. It did seem to make a difference for me this time. 

I am starting to see more curl definition and more clumping. My crown and my right front section are 4b, dry and have very little definition. I am using these areas as my gauge for my progress. My back is curling nicely and most of the left side of my hair. Even though I am seeing some clumping and definition, I don’t think I could maintain the curls as my hair dries. I think my hair would have to maintain more moisture to hold the curl.

I am still experiencing a lot of breakage even after the trim. This may be inevitable because my ends may still be damaged. I am hoping over the next 4 weeks that I can turn this around.

The shine of my hair is good. My roots are wavy. It is much easier to detangle my roots even in my crown. I am hoping that even if doing this method does not allow me to do a WNG, I am hoping that my hair is conditioned enough to be able to cowash my hair in mini twists. I would consider that a major accomplishment.


----------



## Giselle685 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am now one of those that can say I experience 2-3 strands of shedding thanks to doing non sulfate conditioner washes daily


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2012)

Today was Week 5, wash 2

I Dcd with heat for 30 minutes with Blue Chamomile.
Rinsed and washed my scalp with diluted Lemon Mudwash.
I cowashed with Tresemme naturals and let it sit while I showered.
I finger detangled, rinsed and applied Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in.
I finger combed outside of the shower. 

Finger combing through my roots is getting better and better where in some sections I don't even think about it. I am alternating raking and smoothing. My ends in most sections still stick and have some SSKs. My hair was fuzzier today. Not sure if it was the oils I used when I DCd or the mudwash. 

No real changes today. Detangling, finger combing, curl definition and puffiness were about the same. I did notice that the conditioner soaked in almost immediately. By the time I got out of the shower you couldn't see the conditioner in my hair. That's a first. I am adding more conditioner to my ends and smoothing while I am finger combing.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 11, 2012)

faithVA  Are you using anything between CW to seal in the moisture?  That might be the extra you need yto combat the breakage.  I have no breakage that can be seen if any and i contribut that to using butters and oils to sealing.  I also use pre poos that add moisture and oil.  Occasionally, I oil rinse.  That has been the major break through for my daughter.  The Conditiners were never just enough for me.  Just a thought.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 11, 2012)

[USER=188 said:
			
		

> Vintagecoilylocks[/USER];16150255]@faithVA Are you using anything between CW to seal in the moisture? That might be the extra you need yto combat the breakage. I have no breakage that can be seen if any and i contribut that to using butters and oils to sealing. I also use pre poos that add moisture and oil. Occasionally, I oil rinse. That has been the major break through for my daughter. The Conditiners were never just enough for me. Just a thought.


 
Thanks Vintagecoilylocks. So far I've not found anything that works to seal my hair. I think part of the issue is that my hair is low porosity. When I use oils my hair frizzes. I've tried shea butter, shea moisture smoothie, unpetroleum jelly, sunflower oil, grapeseed oil, castor oil. This weekend I put Shea Moisture Smoothie on my hair mixed with a blend of oils. And a blend of castor oil, wheat germ oil and some other oils on my ends. My hair still feels dry to me and my ends are crispy. 

I used grease one time and it worked well  But then of course my hair just felt greasy.

It is possible that it may be the key but I haven't figured out any combination so far that works for me. I refuse to buy any more oils though


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

Last night was Week 5 Wash 2. I had my hair in twists. As a prepoo I coated my hair with Yes to Carrots, baggied and let it sit during dinner. I took out the twist and separated my hair into 5 sections, added a little more Yes to Carrots and let it sit for a few more minutes. I didn't try to detangle during the prepoo.

I rinsed, cowashed with Tresemme Naturals and let it sit while I showered. I put more conditioner on my ends and finger detangled which is getting much easier. Letting the conditioner sit really softens my hair. I rinsed and didn't apply any conditioner while in the shower.

I applied Deva One Conditioner on the front and right sides of my hair. I applied Tresemme Naturals on the left and center sections of my hair. I baggied and let that sit for 30 minutes while doing something else. Depending on how the section felt I applied a little more conditioner and water and finger detangled/finger combed each section. My roots are 500% better even in my crown. I can run my fingers easily through the roots of 80% of my hair. My crown is getting there. My ends  are still a work in progress. 

I can definitely tell the difference between using Deva One as a leave-in versus using Tresemme Naturals. Deva One is heavier and hydrates my hair better, smoothes it and makes finger combing a bit easier. It smells like something you clean your shoes or the house with though  So I am going to switch to using Tresemme as my cowash conditioner until its gone. I will try Deva One on one side and the Yes to Carrots on the other side. I can see that I definitely need a heavier product to clump my curls. Since I have quite a few conditioners I am not ready to go buy a large bottle of Deva One. But I will try the conditioner I already have to see if they work. If none of those work, I will get a bigger bottle of the Deva One.

I think finger combing my hair on damp hair probably works better than doing it on wet hair because of high elasticity of my hair. Pulling my hair wet, causes the hair to spring back into tighter and tighter curls. When it starts to dry, the spring reduces a bit, and the hair holds a form a bit better.

This wash, roots are better, ends are the same, detangling is easier. Softness and moisture is moderate. Conditioner is soaking in well. I have a fairly decent sheen. Curl definition improving but still a long way to go. 

Breakage is still the same. I'm thinking with the protein overload of my hair there probably is no saving my ends. I will probably loose at least another inch to breakage no matter what I do. Hopefully the rest of the hair will be moisturized enough to counter the previous protein.

Not sure how much longer I have until max hydration. But I am thinking I will need to go to at least week 12. This is the end of Week 5 for me.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 14, 2012)

faithVA what product caused the protein overload?

I think I am going to start using a modified cg/tcm next week.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> @faithVA what product caused the protein overload?
> 
> I think I am going to start using a modified cg/tcm next week.


 
Shall we say products. I am low porosity so more protein sensitive than others, so keep that in mind.

I probaby have had protein overload since I started my hair journey. I started my hair journey with HydraThermal Naturals which has a lot of protein and I think I never recovered. I was applying henna to my hair every 4 to 6 weeks. I tried AO GPB over a few weeks. I tried a prepoo with coconut oil and AVG  There is no telling what else I was using. 

Don't think this is a short term thing I think I have been killing my hair for the past 2 years and it has just been putting up with me.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 14, 2012)

Can you help me figure out low porosity without sending in hair for analysis? 

I was using henna every week and a half but after using red rahj with a high lawsone amount back to back I will wait longer. My hair was heavier but also more difficult to get feeling right.

I am afraid to use gpb, curl junkie hair rehab or anything containing protein.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Can you help me figure out low porosity without sending in hair for analysis?
> 
> I was using henna every week and a half but after using red rahj with a high lawsone amount back to back I will wait longer. My hair was heavier but also more difficult to get feeling right.
> 
> I am afraid to use gpb, curl junkie hair rehab or anything containing protein.


 
There is a low porosity support forum if you want to read further beyond what I'm saying here.  None of the symptoms apply to 100% of heads.

Lots of people do the strand test. Take a clean strand of hair right after you shampoo and place it in a glass of room temperature water. Low porosity hair floats.

Thing low porosity heads notice
1. It takes a while for the hair to get wet

2. Products sit on the hair vs. being absorbed. This is definitely true for things like butters and heavy creams.

3. It is resistant to chemical processes. Usually it takes a while to relax the hair.

4. For some color doesn't take easily. For rinses this is true for me. It was the same for henna. I use a permanent.

5. It takes a while for hair to dry, especially if product is applied.

6. Tends to be hard to moisturize. But once moisturized the hair will hold onto it. 

7. Tends to like more alkaline products.

8. Cuticles open better with heat.

That's what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 14, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Can you help me figure out low porosity without sending in hair for analysis?
> 
> I was using henna every week and a half but after using red rahj with a high lawsone amount back to back I will wait longer. My hair was heavier but also more difficult to get feeling right.
> 
> I am afraid to use gpb, curl junkie hair rehab or anything containing protein.


 
How does your hair feel? What is going on with your hair that's bothering you?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for information. I will look at those threads. 

I am going to buy my cj/tcm conditioners this weekend. My daughter started last week.


----------



## thetall1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2012)

[USER=58651 said:
			
		

> Proudnapps[/USER];16184955]Wash N go...week 5....I fell back in love with my hair!! I never thought I would do another wash n go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's been a while since your last update. I am glad things are going better for you.  on the finger detangling.

What products are you using now? How often are you cowashing?


----------



## thetall1 (Jun 15, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> It's been a while since your last update. I am glad things are going better for you.  on the finger detangling.
> 
> What products are you using now? How often are you cowashing?



I know I've been in hiding...lol...I still use the tresseme's naturals conditioner for co-washing, and I rinse 90% of it out. I then will use the long aid CAG to style ( I used Eco-styler gel w/ argon oil in the pic). I co-wash once a week and I may rinse in between co- washing. I also like to seal with sweet almond oil  my hair is happy! Yay!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2012)

Tonight is the start of week 6, wash 1. I was reading Deva Curl instructions an it says to cowash 1 to 3 times. So this week I decided to do that  

I prepooed with Yes To Carrots and let it sit for a while. I rinsed and my hair felt hard when I rinsed which is unusual. I let the water run on it for a long time and it never softened up. I cowashed with Yes to Carrots and my hair went poof. It started to shrink and tangle. I realized that the Yes to Carrots is too alkaline and my cuticles opened up too much 

I sort of panicked. So I rinsed out the Yes to Carrots. I had a bottle of Tresemme Naturals and water mixed. I poured this offer my hair and massaged it in. That helped a little but my hair was still big. I rinsed that out. I cowashed with Tresemme Naturals and let that sit while I showered. I didn't even try to detangle in the shower because I could just feel the tangles waiting for me. I rinsed with warm water to get all of the conditioner out and then rinsed with cooler water.

My hair was not hanging as much as it usually is. I had more Deva One than I thought I had so I put that in my hair as a leave-in. I piled it on. I put on my plastic cap and then put on my hot head cap and let it sit for 15 minutes. I went through each section and smoothed the Deva One into my hair in smaller sections. I put on my plastic and put my hot head cap back on and let it sit for a while. After it sat for a while, I took each section and smoothed the conditioner into smaller sections both horizontally and vertically. I then finger detangled and finger combed. It was not as nice as usual but it could have been far worse. The heat helped my hair to calm down a bit.

I put in a lot of product. I can see curls starting to clump with all of that product. Instead of twisting the sections, I put a clamp at the top and bobby pin at the bottom and middle of the section to try to reduce drying time and to see if I have any curls or waves once it starts to dry. 

I will either braid the sections up when they are dryer or just slip in the clamps.

I am definitely going to go 12 weeks instead of 8. I think my hair needs more hydration and  its just getting started.


----------



## Love Always (Jun 18, 2012)

Question for those that use the Curly Girl Method, does anyone's curls hang more? I've seen before and after pictures and it appears that the hair hangs down, is this the result of the finger detangling?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

Love Always said:


> Question for those that use the Curly Girl Method, does anyone's curls hang more? I've seen before and after pictures and it appears that the hair hangs down, is this the result of the finger detangling?


 
I'm just starting week 6 and so far not really. They hang a bit more when wet and loaded with product but as it dries my hair shrinks up as usual. I have not tried gel yet to reduce the shrinkage. 

I would think for some the curls hanging would be a combination of the hair being more hydrated as well as any help received from finger combing.


----------



## Love Always (Jun 18, 2012)

faithVA, thanks for answering. I'm going to start finger combing and see...I'm getting nervous .


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

Love Always said:


> @faithVA, thanks for answering. I'm going to start finger combing and see...I'm getting nervous .


 
Why are you getting nervous LOVE_Always?


----------



## Love Always (Jun 18, 2012)

I've never finger detangled before, I'm so use to the comb. I'm willing to try anything that will make my curls plump and to have super hydrated hair . 



faithVA said:


> Why are you getting nervous LOVE_Always?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

Last night was Week 6, wash 2. I started late so everything was rushed. 

I put my hair in 4 sections and rinsed with warm water. I used AO Blue Chamomile as my DC and sat under my heat cap for 45 minutes. I put Tresemme Naturals over that and smoothed it in. I did a very quick finger detangle. I rinsed and reapplied the Tresemme Naturals and let it sit while I showered. I needed to let it sit longer but it was late. I finger detangled and rinsed.

Out of the shower I used Tresemme Naturals as my leave-in. I put it in using small sections trying not to get it on my scalp. I didn't finger comb as usual. I took small sections, smoothed the conditioner, put oil on my ends and twisted. 

The roots at my crown still need a lot of work. Since I twisted in small sections I didn't really evalute my ends. My twists looked nice and moisturized with nice hold. I didn't use much conditioner so it soaked in quickly.

This morning my hair looked fuzzy. Not sure why. Still that in between hard and soft feeling. Not as much moisture as previous weeks. Sprayed my hair with Sta Sof Fro and let it soak in. Wore a twist out which has great definition. I was able to further separate the twists without frizzing except for my crown area.

Tonight I am going to retwist and see if I can get a decent twist out with 30 twists. Usually I can't.

Going to take pictures on Wednesday. It will be the end of week 6. Don't think I will see much difference in visual comparison but want to have a record.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 18, 2012)

Love Always said:


> I've never finger detangled before, I'm so use to the comb. I'm willing to try anything that will make my curls plump and to have super hydrated hair .


 
Just take your time. I alternate between raking and smoothing. It helps my hair to tangle less. Or I rake with one hand and smooth with the other. 

It may take some trial and error to find the right time to finger detangle but it gets better with each cowash. 

My hair is softest and easiest to detangle after I have rinsed my hair and then let the conditioner sit on it for 5 or more minutes. You will also find your timing as well.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jun 19, 2012)

Now that I have been natural for almost an entire month grin I think I'm going to give CG a try. I've been wearing a lot of buns and twist-outs and while they look great, I'd like to start wearing my curls and kinks a little more. 

Plus I'm going to Brazil in few weeks and I want to go and enjoy my vacay. I don't want to have to wait for my twist-outs to dry and then be afraid of getting my hair wet because of the time that I invested in my TO 

I will also be going to a wedding while I'm there and I was sitting here thinking, _"How am I going to do my hair? I fly in on Friday and the wedding is on Sunday. . .maybe I can twist my hair at home before I leave? Or Friday night when I'm in Brazil? But I don't want to be in my hotel twisting my hair while everyone is exploring/limeing. Plus then on Saturday I'll have to wear a beanie since my twists are huge and look so juvenile. . . what if we go to the beach that day? I'm not getting in the water with a beanie erplexed _

I'm not expecting CG to be my HG method, but I won't know unless I try.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2012)

I tried to pineapple my twistout last night which was a fail  I ended up with a puff this morning. A nice puff but there was no moving past it. So I put Deva Curl No Poo on dry hair according to some online instructions. I rinsed. My hair felt weird in a way I can't describe. It felt hard and rough. So I put on some more No Poo to get a good wash. Next time I will prepoo with Tresemme Naturals because it is wetter. Then I will rinse and prepoo with Deva Curl No Poo.

I rinsed and put on the Deva One Conditioner. I let it sit while I showered. I then split each section into smaller sections to smooth it in. It did calm my hair down a bit from the No Poo. I rinsed and reapplied the Deva One, smoothed again. Deva One doesn't feel like it has any slip but when I started to finger detangle I noticed it had enough slip to finger detangle. I rinsed and finger detangled some more under running water.

The instructions say to apply Deva One as a leave-in sparingly. I had been apply the conditioner heavily to saturate my hair. Outside of the shower I applied the Deva One sort of sparingly  I am a bit heavy handed. I let the conditioner sit on each section while I worked on other sections. I took down each section and applied the Deva Curl Angel and smoothed it in.

A Paul Mitchell brush came with my Deva Curl products. So I used it to comb through my hair.  And I am not ashamed  It worked better than the denman which just pulls my hair out. And after I combed through my hair I finger combed a bit. I may resume finger combing again later but for right now I'm cool with this brush.

I twisted each section into 2 to 3 twists. I put on my hot head cap and let everything soak in for 30 minutes. I will try to do 7 twists per section to see if I can get a decent twists out with 28 twists. 

Not sure if I like the No Poo. I still like the Deva One Conditioner. I like the way the Angel goes on. It makes my hair feel smooth. It's hard to really rate them yet because they just aren't like other products. I will have to see how my hair feels in the morning when it dries.

This is week 6, wash 2. Going to use the Deva Curl products until I run out. Doubt if they make it 6 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

I put my hair in 40 twists and pulled them back in barrettes. My hair was completely dry this morning. My hair was soft and moderately moisturized. I sprayed with the Deva Curl Set It Free. I separated each twist into 4 sections and I have a decent twist out. My hair is soft, my roots are manageable and my ends didn't stick together.

So far I am pleased. Can't wait to try the Heaven In Hair DC this weekend.


----------



## FindingMe (Jun 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I put my hair in 40 twists and pulled them back in barrettes. My hair was completely dry this morning. My hair was soft and moderately moisturized. I sprayed with the Deva Curl Set It Free. I separated each twist into 4 sections and I have a decent twist out. My hair is soft, my roots are manageable and my ends didn't stick together.
> 
> So far I am pleased. Can't wait to try the Heaven In Hair DC this weekend.



faithVA:  Cool- I still haven't tried the Heaven in Hair yet.  Let me know how it turns out.  Recently I have just been co-washing with Tresemme Naturals and leaving that in and it's been enough without needing any gels for my WnGs.  Me likey


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

FindingMe said:


> @faithVA: Cool- I still haven't tried the Heaven in Hair yet. Let me know how it turns out. Recently I have just been co-washing with Tresemme Naturals and leaving that in and it's been enough without needing any gels for my WnGs. Me likey


 
I will definitely let you know. Will probably try it on Friday.

I don't have any curls really  The gel just softens it up and smoothes my twists. And it seems to be keeping my hair from drying it.


----------



## Giselle685 (Jun 21, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> There is a low porosity support forum if you want to read further beyond what I'm saying here.  None of the symptoms apply to 100% of heads.
> 
> Lots of people do the strand test. Take a clean strand of hair right after you shampoo and place it in a glass of room temperature water. Low porosity hair floats.
> 
> ...



You say all this which is 75 percent true. The sure fire way is to pull a strand and see if it can stay floating for 2 minutes. If it can you are probably ok and need more moisture.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2012)

[USER=153058 said:
			
		

> Giselle685[/USER];16232665]You say all this which is 75 percent true. The sure fire way is to pull a strand and see if it can stay floating for 2 minutes. If it can you are probably ok and need more moisture.


 
Were you addressing me or the person who originally asked the question? I was a bit confused.

The first thing I mentioned was the strand test. 

There have been just different findings on the strand test. So people like to know of other things as well. Floating hair is usually not considered good from the different threads and posts I have read.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 21, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I tried to pineapple my twistout last night which was a fail  I ended up with a puff this morning. A nice puff but there was no moving past it. So I put Deva Curl No Poo on dry hair according to some online instructions. I rinsed. My hair felt weird in a way I can't describe. It felt hard and rough. So I put on some more No Poo to get a good wash. Next time I will prepoo with Tresemme Naturals because it is wetter. Then I will rinse and prepoo with Deva Curl No Poo.
> 
> I rinsed and put on the Deva One Conditioner. I let it sit while I showered. I then split each section into smaller sections to smooth it in. It did calm my hair down a bit from the No Poo. I rinsed and reapplied the Deva One, smoothed again. Deva One doesn't feel like it has any slip but when I started to finger detangle I noticed it had enough slip to finger detangle. I rinsed and finger detangled some more under running water.
> 
> ...



faithVA I am sorry to tell you that I brought the deva curl trio and it did nothing for my hair and I mean nothing at all. that is why I stop buying all those high price products.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=64295" said:
			
		

> Shadiyah[/URL];16234951]@faithVA I am sorry to tell you that I brought the deva curl trio and it did nothing for my hair and I mean nothing at all. that is why I stop buying all those high price products.


 
That's ok. My hair is much dryer than yours. Based on what I've seen you post in other threads most of these products seem like they would be too heavy for your hair. I also think they work best for people whose hair is really dehydated and nothing else works. 

I don't know if they will do anything or not. It's worth a try. I know I can't really use cheap products on my hair. Suave, VO5, etc.  My hair turns into wire. 

So far I like them. I will have to see after 4 to 6 weeks though whether my hair hydrates or not. Of course I will keep updating.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 22, 2012)

I dreamt that I tried this and my hair was juicy and lush and twice as long. I was all up in the mirror in this dream. I kept pulling on my jumbo twists! Feeling sad now.  Is this a sign?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> I dreamt that I tried this and my hair was juicy and lush and twice as long. I was all up in the mirror in this dream. I kept pulling on my jumbo twists! Feeling sad now. Is this a sign?


 
I like that dream.  I want to have that dream


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

Last night was Week 6, Wash 4. I got an extra wash in this week. I may have messed up week 7 though. Week 7 should start tonight but I'm not taking my hair down 

I wore my hair in a flat twist out yesterday that worked out ok. It stayed moisturized most of the day even though it was hot. I prepooed with Tresemme Naturals and put my hair in 4 sections. I just wanted to soften my hair up before washing. I removed a few shed hairs. I rinsed and then shampooed with Deva Curl No Poo. It felt better than the 1st time. This is just an odd shampoo. I am fine with the no lather. I guess it has the same effect on my hair as an alkaline product. My cuticles seem to open, it feels like it will tangle and it gets puffy. So I tried not to manipulate it too much. It definitely feels clean and it doesn't feel stripped. My scalp is definitely thankful  because with the conditioner only it did itch more.

I rinsed and then put in the Heaven in Hair Conditioning Treatment. I separated the hair in smaller sections and smoothed conditioner on each small section. I added more to my ends. It recommends if your scalp is dehydrated to rub it into your scalp. I definitely did this focusing more on my crown. I sat under my heat cap for 20 minutes. Then I added water and conditioner to each section, more to my ends and smoothed again. I sat under my heat cap for another 20 minutes. I then detangled with the Paul Mitchell brush. It felt really good on my hair right after coming from under the heat cap.

I rinsed and the results were pretty good. My hair never feels good after rinsing conditioner so I wasn't expecting anything exciting. I'm not sure how to describe how it felt. It felt really clean. It was still a bit puffy but it hung heavy, so I am hoping that meant it was more hydrated. It looked really good. Didn't notice any more curls. 

I put the Deva One Conditioner on wet hair sparingly. I am thinking next time I will apply more though. My hair still isn't hydrated and I think using more will help me finger detangle. I let that sit for a bit then applied the Deva Curl Angel on each section and worked it through. I did a quick finger comb but not much. My hair was drying quickly.

I put castor/flax seed/wheat germ oil on my ends and then put in flat twists and sealed my ends with shea butter. My hair was easy to flat twists. My ends really only stuck together in my crown area. That area was really tight and I had to mist it again to work through the hair. 

This morning I am very pleased with my hair. I have a wonderful shine to my hair. It is fairly soft and has some moisture. I think if I were to take it out for a flat twists out it would look decent and not frizzy and super dry like usual.


----------



## NubianPrize (Jun 22, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> Thanks so much. I will buy the curly girl book. The denman caused lots of breakage and ripped out my hair. I was in denial over it. I finger detangle and smooth only now. The denman use in the other method had me leery. NikkiGirl


I agree about the Denman.I can't use that thing either..it's a hair ripper for sure. I use a Tangle Teezer,Ouidad Double detangler, or one of my wide toothed Magic Star combs.I also use WEN fig & co wash with Trader Joes moisturizing conditioner or MegaTek.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

Today was Week 7, Wash 1. Going to make this quick because not excited about my hair today. Missed my wash day on Friday so starting Week 7 today.

Coated my hair with honey and Olive Oil, baggied overnight. Trying to boost my hydration. Rinsed. Washed my hair with lavendar and lemon mudwashes. Applied the Heaven in Hair Deep Conditioner around 8 am and rinse out around 1:00 pm. Switched between baggying, sitting under my heat cap and using my hot head cap.

Put Tresemme Naturals over the DC conditioner and worked it in. Rinsed. Reapplied Tresemme Naturals and let it soak in while I showered. Finger Detangled and rinsed.

Outside the shower put on Deva Curl One as a leave-in. Followed by quite a bit of Deva Curl Angel. It looked like it might curl but I definitely need a cut. Have a wedge thing going on  As it started to dry the curls began to disappear. Put hair up into flat twists and let it dry.

When hair was dry, took out twists, remoistened with water/Deva One, sealed ends with oil and sealed strands with Shea Moisture Smoothie. Combed ends with Paul Mitchell brush and put hair back up into flat twists.

I think the Honey/EVOO and Heaven in Hair did help with my hydration but not enough. But I will repeat both. I am trying to follow the CG method more and put my cleanser on my scalp only and not my hair. Also trying to focus on detangling the hair from under the hair and not over.

Think my styles come out better if I let my hair dry more before styling. So next wash will apply Deva One and seal my ends with oil, let dry a bit and then add a styling product before twisting.

For the next week I am going to try conditioning my hair nightly or every other night to see if I can increase my hydration. But I need to see if I can style my hair in 30 to 45 minutes to be able to do it. 

My results weren't bad today. I just wish they were more.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 25, 2012)

I randomly went into a salon/beauty super store and they had deva curl!!! I bought it and don't know how to use them. I am excited though


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];16255707]I randomly went into a salon/beauty super store and they had deva curl!!! I bought it and don't know how to use them. I am excited though


 
What did you buy?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 25, 2012)

This is what I bought. 

 faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> This is what I bought.
> 
> View attachment 156147 @faithVA


 
That's a nice set. I couldn't read all the labels. But here is the gist of how you use it.

1. Take a small amount of the conditioner and apply it to the top layer of your hair.

2. Get in the shower (or however you rinse your hair) and let the water just run on your hair until its saturated.

3. Take the No Poo and put it on your finger tips and start massaging it in only on your scalp starting at the temples, sides, crown, back then nape.

4. Let it rinse out and over your hair.

5. Take the conditioner and apply it in a downward motion through your hair. Let it sit while you shower or whatever for a few minutes

6. Finger detangle from underneath to remove the shed hairs.

7. You can repeat the condition step if you need more hydration.

Everything else depends on your hair.

8. Depending on your hair, you can either leave the conditioner in, rinse out some or rinse out all.

9. Apply your leave-in (Deva One Conditioner, B-Leave-In).

10. You have to play around with the moisturizers and gels based on what you like. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA

I got too excited in that store. Thanks I will try it later in the week. I henna'd last night and I want to wait until it settles. I will make sure ti share my experiences.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 25, 2012)

Does anyone else condition and finger detangle at night leaving the conditioner in then cowash in the morning?  This method helps me a ton with these kinks and curls


----------



## faithVA (Jun 25, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Does anyone else condition and finger detangle at night leaving the conditioner in then cowash in the morning? This method helps me a ton with these kinks and curls


 
It sounds good. But no, my scalp seems to dislike conditioner being left on it over 3 hrs. 

But it does sound like it would be soft, hydrated and easy to get your fingers through.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jun 25, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> It sounds good. But no, my scalp seems to dislike conditioner being left on it over 3 hrs.
> 
> But it does sound like it would be soft, hydrated and easy to get your fingers through.



Yeah it really helps me detangle. I don't do it every night but I want to do it at least three nights a week.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 25, 2012)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Yeah it really helps me detangle. I don't do it every night but I want to do it at least three nights a week.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3o3LANvz1A&feature=channel&list=UL 

  It seems to really help deany 55.  I will use conditioner any time to detangle then leave it in.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been following this thread and I think I want to stat adapting....or more fully adapting CG methods.

I looked at some of the vids I found, I really liked heyfranhey's page.  So I'll be looking some more to see what I can find


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2012)

This week I am washing/cowashing my hair daily  or at least trying to up the hydration level of my hair. My roots are loving all of the extra attention. My ends  not so much. It still takes me forever to do my hair. But if it feels even a little better by the end of the week it will be worth it.

I won't be updating daily but will probably just hit my Wednesday, Friday and Sunday washes as usually. 

Oh and I'm scheduled for a Deva Cut in August. Can't wait to get rid of these ends and have some shape to my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 28, 2012)

Wednesday prepooed with Tresemme Naturals. Cowashed with Giovanni. I like how thick it is. I baggied and let it sit then finger detangled and rinsed. DCd with Heaven in Hair under my heat cap for 45 minutes and rinsed. Used Deva Curl One as my leave in. Followed by Shea Moisture Smoothie. I twisted it up in a lot of twists.

My hair is coming right along. It's slow but there is progress. My ends are horrendous though   I hope I have some hair left by the time I go for my Deva Cut.

Surprisingly my twists were dry this morning in only 7 hours. I wore a very nice twist out. My hair doesn't usually look so good.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

Guess I have missed a few days. I am still cowashing every day. I used Giovanni SAS last week and really liked how my hair came out. Stopped using the Tresemme Naturals. 

Friday I had really good results with hydrating my hair. My twist out came out very nice. I was able to be out in 103 weather and my twist out didn't move. My hair stayed soft. I didn't have any shrinkage beyond where it started. I was pleased with that.

Decided last week I'm going to get a Deva Cut so scheduled an appointment for August. So will try to get my hair to maxiumum hydration by then. 

Yesterday, received the Deva Care One, Deva Curl One and B'Leave In I ordered based on the Deva Stylists recommendations. I will use these up until my appointment to give them a fair shot. So used them last night. The products work well together but not so much by themselves. I don't have a clue what to do with the B'Leave In or the AnGel since I never wear WNGs or use gel  So I will hold on to those until I see the stylists.

Washing my hair every day takes a long time because I do a lot of smoothing trying to hydrate my hair. So next week, I may wash every day but I will only smooth and detangle my hair every other day or every 3 days. 

I have this funky flat twists in the front and bun in the back that I can get buy with until my appointment in August.

My conclusion so far is that I have had better results with the 8 weeks on the CG method than in my entire 2 years of my hair journey.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

I went on vacation and wore a puff every day. I would not have been able to do that prior to CG. My hair would have been too shrunken to do anything with. It shrunk but not as much and it was still soft.

I wasn't able to cowash my hair as much so I only cowashed once while I was gone. I recognize though for right now I need to cowash my hair at lea.st every other day to keep some hydration. 

I am glad to get back to my cowashing schedule. I am giving my hair some extra love with a long DC. I have 4 more weeks to my personal challenge. And at the end of week 12, I am scheduled for my deva cut. I can not wait to get rid of these raggedy ends. 4 weeks seems like forever 

I will make it happen though.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 9, 2012)

faithVA I can not wait to see the new pics from your new cut. I love to see deva cuts.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> @faithVA I can not wait to see the new pics from your new cut. I love to see deva cuts.


 
I am so excited. It may be the same afro I already have but I am hoping it is at least a shapely afro 

I'm trying to be patient and keep the scissors out of my hair. My ends are terrible.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm really going to have to up the cowashes.  I still don't feel like my hair is hydrated enough.  My trusty gels seems to not be working for me anymore.  I'm experimenting with multiple conditioners as leave-ins to find one to use as a styling product.  

Good to hear about your progress faithVA.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I am so excited. It may be the same afro I already have but I am hoping it is at least a shapely afro
> 
> I'm trying to be patient and keep the scissors out of my hair. My ends are terrible.



faithVA yes keep the scissors away from the hair. just keep typing to us every time you get that feeling that you need to cut or you just can not wait for the day lol.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 10, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I'm really going to have to up the cowashes.  I still don't feel like my hair is hydrated enough.  My trusty gels seems to not be working for me anymore.  I'm experimenting with multiple conditioners as leave-ins to find one to use as a styling product.
> 
> Good to hear about your progress faithVA.




~~HoneyComb~~

Are you still using the Long Aid Activator Gel?


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 10, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> @
> 
> Are you still using the Long Aid Activator Gel?


 
*Frisky*, I was using it up until a few weeks ago, and when I was on vacation the humidity was awful and the Long Aid Gel did nothing but dry my hair out tremendously to the point where I got multiply knots in my hair   It's the glycerin, I have to avoid products with glycerin in them during the months when the humidity is at it's highest.  So I am experimenting with conditioners to get my hair moisturized to help keep it from tangling so much.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2012)

[USER=64295 said:
			
		

> Shadiyah[/USER];16366073]@faithVA yes keep the scissors away from the hair. just keep typing to us every time you get that feeling that you need to cut or you just can not wait for the day lol.


 
I didn't stay away from the scissors. I finger coiled my hair into small sections and cut off the straggly ends. But I'm done now. I promise. 

I should be able to finger detangle and comb my hair now. Four weeks of pulling out my hair was going to be too much, especially if I am washing 4x a week.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 10, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> *Frisky*, I was using it up until a few weeks ago, and when I was on vacation the humidity was awful and the Long Aid Gel did nothing but dry my hair out tremendously to the point where I got multiply knots in my hair   It's the glycerin, I have to avoid products with glycerin in them during the months when the humidity is at it's highest.  So I am experimenting with conditioners to get my hair moisturized to help keep it from tangling so much.




Wow somebody else mentioned the glycerin and humidity issue. I only thought it was a problem was when it was too cold. I have been using it over the last 2 weeks with no problems. I am layering it with something else though so maybe that is helping.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jul 10, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> Wow somebody else mentioned the glycerin and humidity issue. I only thought it was a problem was when it was too cold. I have been using it over the last 2 weeks with no problems. I am layering it with something else though so maybe that is helping.


 
I have problems in the summer months with glycerin, no problems in the late fall/winter months.  Makes my hair dry as a bone in the summer.

What are you using to layer?  I've layered the Long Aid with Aloe Vera gel (no glycerin) and still had problems.  I'm really believing that I have to work on getting moisture back to my hair.  I normally cowash only once a week, but I may have to do it several times a week, leaving a moisturizing conditioner in and as a styling aid.

It's going to be a pain trying to find the right conditioner---some I've used leave a film on top of my hair


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 10, 2012)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> I have problems in the summer months with glycerin, no problems in the late fall/winter months.  Makes my hair dry as a bone in the summer.
> 
> What are you using to layer?  I've layered the Long Aid with Aloe Vera gel (no glycerin) and still had problems.  I'm really believing that I have to work on getting moisture back to my hair.  I normally cowash only once a week, but I may have to do it several times a week, leaving a moisturizing conditioner in and as a styling aid.
> 
> It's going to be a pain trying to find the right conditioner---some I've used leave a film on top of my hair



I've been using either Pure Clean gel by Garnier or Xtreme gel.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 11, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I didn't stay away from the scissors. I finger coiled my hair into small sections and cut off the straggly ends. But I'm done now. I promise.
> 
> I should be able to finger detangle and comb my hair now. Four weeks of pulling out my hair was going to be too much, especially if I am washing 4x a week.



faithVA well if you had to do it you have to do it.


----------



## cluelezz (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been doing CG for almost 3 weeks. Did my 3rd wash today. My hair is over-moisturized, but it was before CG (which was probably a bad idea in hindsight). CG hasn't made it any worse, but I definitely need to add some protein to my routine. I also need to get better at keeping my nails snag-free. Nail snags are the worst when finger detangling.

I noticed there are a few different variations of the method. This is closest to how I do CG but I use dif products and no comb

I've only done wash n gos up until now (hair's in twists for a twist out) and this is how I maintain it buut, I use more water than she does and a lot less fluffing

I use:
v05 moisture milk for the scalp cleansing part (cowash)
tresemme naturals for detangling

For styling, I either leave in a little bit of tresemme naturals and then use gel, or I use a moisturizer (with or without gel). I don't like leaving tresemme naturals in by itself. I don't like the way it feels. I tried some Dr. Bronner moisturizer of some sort, but I think I'm gonna switch to SheaMoisture. I've used SM pre-CG and liked it. The line I used had proteins in it and I think my hair had a better protein-moisture balance when I was using it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 13, 2012)

cluelezz said:
			
		

> I've been doing CG for almost 3 weeks. Did my 3rd wash today. My hair is over-moisturized, but it was before CG (which was probably a bad idea in hindsight). CG hasn't made it any worse, but I definitely need to add some protein to my routine. I also need to get better at keeping my nails snag-free. Nail snags are the worst when finger detangling.
> 
> I noticed there are a few different variations of the method. This is closest to how I do CG but I use dif products and no comb
> 
> ...



cluelezz use vinyl gloves to avoid snags. Just make sure to get ones that fit and not one size fits all. It makes all the difference.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 19, 2012)

Is trader joe nourish spa CG?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

Foxglove said:


> Is trader joe nourish spa CG?


 
Here are the ingredients

*Conditioner* - Purified water, organic rosemary oil, organic valencia orange citrus, organic mango, organic lemongrass, organic ginko biloba, organic echinacea, organic willow bark, organic sea kelp, organic chamomile flower, organic textured soy protein, organic lavender, organic grapefruit citrus, Tocopherol (Vit E), Acetamide MEA, Cetyl Alcohol, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, propylparaben, botanical fragrance


It looks ok if you do parabens. It doesn't have any cones.


----------



## Cruzankink (Jul 20, 2012)

aviddiva77 said:


> when I first started my HHJ I tried the tightly curly method and I am curious. Is anyone 4b and have it work? My hair ended up more damaged cuz my hair would curl on itself and create tangles.


 
The question above was posted earlier on this thread but has yet to be answered. Im in a similar situtation. I'm about 7 weeks into my CG regimen. I only co-wash on weekends bc I don't have time to twist my hair everytime I cowash but I add a leavein during the week.  A few weeks ago, I've tried doing coW and WnG for a week which resulted in a mass of SSK. I have 4b hair. My goal is to have WnG hair. For any 4b ladies, once your hair reaches its max moisture can you resort to WnG as your main style w/out SSK or is WnG for 4b hair a pipe dream?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=337891" said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/URL];16440407]The question above was posted earlier on this thread but has yet to be answered. Im in a similar situtation. I'm about 7 weeks into my CG regimen. I only co-wash on weekends bc I don't have time to twist my hair everytime I cowash but I add a leavein during the week. A few weeks ago, I've tried doing coW and WnG for a week which resulted in a mass of SSK. I have 4b hair. My goal is to have WnG hair. For any 4b ladies, once your hair reaches its max moisture can you resort to WnG as your main style w/out SSK or is WnG for 4b hair a pipe dream?


 
I'm not sure how many 4Bs are actually doing the Curly Girl or Tightly Curly Method. All the ytbers who said they were 4B actually looked more 4a to me 

I am a 4b. This will be week 11 for me. But I don't WNGs. I definitely would not try it before the hair is fully hydrated. My hair isn't fully hydrated yet so I can't give you a full answer to your question but I did want to respond.

Because I can't do WNG's I wash at night and twist it up so its dry by the morning.

If you are a 4 I think you will have SSKs but they shouldn't be major. MahoganyCurls says she still has SSKs but they don't get in the way of what she is doing.

I will be cutting off my damaged ends in 2 weeks and as it grows out I will be updating on whether I can do WNGs or whether my hair has to still twist and dry.

Even though my hair still has SSKs, it does not tangle more. The more my hair hydrates the less it tangles and even the SSKs don't tangle around themselves as much.

I know that's not much help.


----------



## Cruzankink (Jul 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I'm not sure how many 4Bs are actually doing the Curly Girl or Tightly Curly Method. All the ytbers who said they were 4B actually looked more 4a to me
> 
> I am a 4b. This will be week 11 for me. But I don't WNGs. I definitely would not try it before the hair is fully hydrated. My hair isn't fully hydrated yet so I can't give you a full answer to your question but I did want to respond.
> 
> ...


 
faithVA Actually that is a lot of help.  I'll stay tuned to your progress.  I am cautiously optimistic. It makes sense that when hair reaches its max moisture the less SSK/tangles it will have. This weekend I intend to tweak my regimen to increase the moisture/protein in my hair. Like you, I've also noticed that the utube queens that claim they are 4b look more like 4a/3c erplexed which doesn't help me. I'm gonna make a personal challenge of getting WnG hair by the end of the year. I'll update w/ my progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16440529]@faithVA Actually that is a lot of help. I'll stay tuned to your progress. I am cautiously optimistic. It makes sense that when hair reaches its max moisture the less SSK/tangles it will have. This weekend I intend to tweak my regimen to increase the moisture/protein in my hair. Like you, I've also noticed that the utube queens that claim they are 4b look more like 4a/3c erplexed which doesn't help me. I'm gonna make a personal challenge of getting WnG hair by the end of the year. I'll update w/ my progress.


 
The one thing I do know is before I damaged my hair, I never knew what an SSK was. I have been natural since 2005 but I did keep my hair short. And I started letting it grow out Jan 2009.  I didn't do much to my hair. My hair didn't tangle and I didn't have SSKs. I do think that I didn't starting having SSKs until I straightened my hair the first time in Dec 2009. And I had my first tangle experience in July 2009. 

Now that I am doing CG my hair is back to no tangles. So I will see what happens when I pretty much start over.


----------



## Beany (Jul 20, 2012)

Cruzankink dawnyele from yt is 4b/c and she did the cg method. I can't post a link from my phone but when I get to work I will.


----------



## Cruzankink (Jul 20, 2012)

Beany said:


> @Cruzankink dawnyele from yt is 4b/c and she did the cg method. I can't post a link from my phone but when I get to work I will.


 
Beany Thanx! Finally a true 4b. I just subscribed to her channel.


----------



## Cruzankink (Jul 22, 2012)

I have not bought the CG book. What I've been doing for the past 7 weeks was co-wash on weekends and sometimes midweek. I do 2-strand twist outs on my TWA as a low maintenance style. Of course, no fates no cones. My hair is definately more moisturized but I feel I don't know enough about CG to maximize my results. Here are some questions:

I've read in this thread that some of you do several co-washes during the week. Is this advocated in the book? Why so many? 
How much conditioner are you using for co-washes and why. 
What kind of leave in are you using? 
What is the end result of doing the CG methond? I would like defined coils. Would this happen w/ continued CG practice?
How long would it take to achieve optimal results?
TIA


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 22, 2012)

Cruzankink said:


> The question above was posted earlier on this thread but has yet to be answered. Im in a similar situtation. I'm about 7 weeks into my CG regimen. I only co-wash on weekends bc I don't have time to twist my hair everytime I cowash but I add a leavein during the week.  A few weeks ago, I've tried doing coW and WnG for a week which resulted in a mass of SSK. I have 4b hair. My goal is to have WnG hair. For any 4b ladies, once your hair reaches its max moisture can you resort to WnG as your main style w/out SSK or is WnG for 4b hair a pipe dream?



I'm 4b and until a couple of months ago I was able to wash n go and as long as I wet my hair and soaked it in conditioner before detangling I was ok. 2 months ago I tried CG, with the cowash n go (literally just cowash, put leave in, seal with oil and go), and finger detangling in the shower during cowashing. I did this for a couple of weeks and omg the SSK. I've never gotten them that bad. I think it may have been from cowashing so much without detangling with a comb bc all the shed hairs were catching on my curled ends and causing knots. I think I would have to do modified CG to allow for a comb bc finger detangling does NOT get out all my shed hairs and they built up and caused havoc when I did go to detangle.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for this. I just got my ssks under control. I was just about to seriously start doing this.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2012)

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16452855]
> I've read in this thread that some of you do several co-washes during the week. Is this advocated in the book? Why so many?
> 
> How much conditioner are you using for co-washes and why.
> ...


 
You need to cowash as often as you need to keep your hair hydrated. If you can cowash 1x a week and your hair stays hydrated for the remainder of the week then that is a good schedule for you. But if your hair starts to dry out in 3 days then you may want to do a 3 day cowash schedule. The book suggest using some form of water and conditioner every day but you have to watch your hair and see how often you need it.

I use the Deva Curl products so I use the Deva Curl One as my leave-in for the most part. 

The final outcome of the CG method is hydrated hair. I can't guarantee that you will have defined coils after the CG method. However, your hair should be more hydrated and your coils look better. 

The book states that you can get your hair to full hydration in 3 months. However, that is based on wetting the hair every day and using some type of conditioner. It also will vary based on your current level of hydration. 

I have been doing CG for almost 2.5 months cowashing 3x a week. My hair started out severely dehydrated. I am predicting it will take my hair 4 to 6 months to hydrate. I know others have hydrated faster because there hair was in much better condition. I also know a ytber who only cowashed 1x a week and it took her a year.


----------



## Cruzankink (Jul 23, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You need to cowash as often as you need to keep your hair hydrated. If you can cowash 1x a week and your hair stays hydrated for the remainder of the week then that is a good schedule for you. But if your hair starts to dry out in 3 days then you may want to do a 3 day cowash schedule. The book suggest using some form of water and conditioner every day but you have to watch your hair and see how often you need it.
> 
> I use the Deva Curl products so I use the Deva Curl One as my leave-in for the most part.
> 
> ...


 
faithVA thanx again!  Im gonna be on a "hydration watch" this week. I'll increase my cowash depending on what my hair feels like. I stated in another thread (IDK maybe this one) that I uiltimately want to have WnG hair since Im tired of twisting and hydration is key.


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 19, 2013)

faithVA Did you manage to get the curl definition you desired?  My DD has natural 4 something hair with 3 something edges. I would love to see some curl definition but just cannot figure out how to do it. Nonie recommends Scurl religiously and I have been using it with my DD for about 6 months now. But her soft fine dense hair is still a big puff. I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong. I cannot use alot of product because it just weighs her hair down terribly. She goes to Kindergarten in the fall and I want her to have a big girl look.  Is it just that some hair will not define into ringlets or non frizzy curls and I need to move on?  Or has someone had success with curl definition that I can lean on for support?  Here are some pictures during an unbraid, cowash, DC, plait session.

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## Jobwright (Jan 19, 2013)

One more...I think I MAY have figured something out. Let me know what you think...I mini braided just a couple of inches all over, then sprayed with  a combo of water, Tressemme, and evoo.   Should I seal with something to keep it from frizzling up more than it is?

SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


----------



## Prettycoach (Jan 19, 2013)

faithVA said:


> You need to cowash as often as you need to keep your hair hydrated. If you can cowash 1x a week and your hair stays hydrated for the remainder of the week then that is a good schedule for you. But if your hair starts to dry out in 3 days then you may want to do a 3 day cowash schedule. The book suggest using some form of water and conditioner every day but you have to watch your hair and see how often you need it.
> 
> I use the Deva Curl products so I use the Deva Curl One as my leave-in for the most part.
> 
> ...



Sorry I am late. Lol. Now I have been CG for about 5 months now. I bought the book but didn't realize that maybe just cowashing once a week wasn't helping my hair hydrate BC it seems dry all the time. When you cowash what is te routine. Do I Detangle my hair every time I co wash or just co wash and condition and then do the LCO method. Help!!!! I am so far behind ladies lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

[USER=354339 said:
			
		

> Jobwright[/USER];17738757]@faithVA Did you manage to get the curl definition you desired? My DD has natural 4 something hair with 3 something edges. I would love to see some curl definition but just cannot figure out how to do it. @Nonie recommends Scurl religiously and I have been using it with my DD for about 6 months now. But her soft fine dense hair is still a big puff. I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong. I cannot use alot of product because it just weighs her hair down terribly. She goes to Kindergarten in the fall and I want her to have a big girl look. Is it just that some hair will not define into ringlets or non frizzy curls and I need to move on? Or has someone had success with curl definition that I can lean on for support? Here are some pictures during an unbraid, cowash, DC, plait session.
> 
> SL 2013, APL 2013, BSL 2013, Challenge for our Children 2013


 
I may not be of much help to you. In the middle of my trying this, I found out I had severe heat damage and had to cut my hair off. So I have been growing out 2" for several months now and not doing either method.

Your daughters curl pattern is much looser than mine, so maybe there is a chance. You may not be able to get buy with just using a conditioner though. You may need something heavier like a curly cream, like Taliah Waajids.

I did achieve a wash n go with this stuff I have. I DCd, rinsed, baggied for 15 minutes to let my hair absorbe the oil. Then I applied an oil then a leave-in. I let my hair dry a bit, then I spritzed it with water and then applied the curly cream. My hair defines better after it dries. I can't get any definition applying the curly cream when it is really wet. I do play on starting the CG method again once my hair is longer. Too much work short.

What is your regimen with your daughter and what products are you using from shampoo to styling?


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

[USER=342565 said:
			
		

> Prettycoach[/USER];17738979]Sorry I am late. Lol. Now I have been CG for about 5 months now. I bought the book but didn't realize that maybe just cowashing once a week wasn't helping my hair hydrate BC it seems dry all the time. When you cowash what is te routine. Do I Detangle my hair every time I co wash or just co wash and condition and then do the LCO method. Help!!!! I am so far behind ladies lol


 
I haven't been doing CG for a while because I cut my hair. I do plan on getting back to it through when my hair grows out.

When I was cowashing I wasn't wearing a WNG. I was twisting my hair up. I would cowash with Deva Curl One and finger comb in the shower. I would get out of the shower apply more Deva Curl One and spritz it with water and continue finger combing to try to lock in the curls. I finger combed every time. The more I did it the easier it becamse. 

I washed, DC every week and cowashed mid-week. 

You can definitely try the LOC method. You will have to figure out whether your hair likes oil when you do a WNG. Some do the oil then the heavy cream. Some do a leave-in and then the oil. 

I have been doing Oil and then a leave-in and then a styling cream. My hair needs many layers to retain a curl.


----------

